# Help with life/living!



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi all. its been some time. havent been able to come on here as ive been unwell....very unwell. Ended up in a Mental Hospital!

Basically I was admitted into mental hospital for reasons i wont divulge on here except for a few close friends knowing....I was very ill and nearly died twice. Upon release I was homeless...the council gave me emergency accomodation in a diny dive of a flat with absolutely no furnishing. I was greatul of course for getting a roof over my head but not very happy with me only having clothes on my back and thats it. No money, food or nothing.

I applied for a community care grant for furnishing...bed, cooker etc. I was DECLINED the community care grant as i am on the wrong benefit!! You need to be on Income related ESA and when I am on Contribution related ESA. How can they turn down an ''ill'' person whos got NOTHING except the clothes hes wearing when they'll chuck a grand at a yob anyday!? They wouldnt even turn the grant into a crisis loan!!

Anyway, I still am sleeping on the floor, I still have no cooker or anything. I did save buy an airbed but that popped....wow! My social worker (from the hospital) is very worried and thinks this is going to lead to a relapse but said the hospital can't treat me as hospitals is for psycosis not the problem i have. Basically if i get ill he is demanding it is the jobcentre or whoever it is fault for not showing care.

The Citizens Advice is saying i should appeal , and my social worker is writing a letter for me to go with the appeal. But the appeal can take weeks. I AM SICK of sleeping on a cold floor and not eating properly. As i said before the social worker thinks a relapse is imminent now. I have lost so much size it's unreal. I've gone from a 19 stone strongman to 16.2...I try to go to the gym when i can afford it but lets just say a 220 deadlift was horrendously lifted the other day....hopefully muscle memory will bring back the size when i do get training properly again!!!

Is there any way I can get help quicker or does anybody know anyone whos been in the same situation? They wont help me because im on the wrong benefit...ppffft. I want to get better so i can get back to work again. But the doctors wont let me work at the moment...so i am in a no win situation!!!!!!!! As much as i love a giggle i would appreciate sensible answers please because at the moment all i feel is people are making me look like a huge joke. Nobody shows any care and the telephones just send me off to somebody else who when i ring them they send me back to that person.

As i get better i will be using the forum again. Have missed some of you guys  Hope you are all well.

Take care


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

send me your adress.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Dude how are you on the internet? Just wondering?

Also I would sod the gym for now and do bodyweight exercises and put your health first. No point in having nice biceps if they are in a coffin. See what I am saying?

Also - what do you need at the moment? You mention an air bed etc? Seriously, if you are in such a ****ty state PM me your address and I will buy you an air mattress and blankets etc and mail to you.

I hope this restores some faith in the people around you, I dont know you but I care. I have massive respect for your post and you.

PM me.

Ken


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

hi there, i promise you i have not come on here to ask for stuff from the forum members.

i am on the internet due to using my old laptop with a top up dongle. you may say ''why have a laptop when youve got no money'' but trust me to keep my sanity i have to have contact with the outside world.

but thankyou so much for your concern and offering things. i just need advice from people who have possibly been in my situation or know what to do.

god bless, x


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> hi there, i promise you i have not come on here to ask for stuff from the forum members.
> 
> i am on the internet due to using my old laptop with a top up dongle. you may say ''why have a laptop when youve got no money'' but trust me to keep my sanity i have to have contact with the outside world.
> 
> ...


we realised you werent asking.Thats likely why help has been offered.Now send me your adress, before i take offence.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

What a sad thread to be reading, No one in the UK should be in the position your in and it annoys me that all the money the government WASTE on **** ****es me off to say the least.

All the immigrants that are illegal and are allowed to come into the UK , and we have a UK citizen who is strugglingto eat.

****ING GET A GRIP AND LOOK AFTER PEOPLE CAMERON YOU SACK OF ****E


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

sorry my friend then youll have to take offence. as greatful as i am for your offer i have to decline as it is not your responsibility , it is the state. it shows what an abomination this country is right now. worked, paid taxes and in return when i was majorly ill they wont help all because i am on the wrong type of ESA....and they wont let me work!

but thankyou so much for your offer it means a lot and shows that people care. it's a shame the government don't seem to about their people anymore. showed this when they did nothing about the rioters.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

You have to keep on at them mate, get a letter from your doctor, get in touch with local mp get a letter from them, get in touch with a lawyer you can get legal aid so it will be free. You need to just keep on at them trust me, u will get there in the end.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

deeppurple said:


> sorry my friend then youll have to take offence. as greatful as i am for your offer i have to decline as it is not your responsibility , it is the state. it shows what an abomination this country is right now. worked, paid taxes and in return when i was majorly ill they wont help all because i am on the wrong type of ESA....and they wont let me work!
> 
> but thankyou so much for your offer it means a lot and shows that people care. it's a shame the government don't seem to about their people anymore. showed this when they did nothing about the rioters.


Dam right the Governemnt should be helping instead of gifting all the immigrants we get. ****S ME OFF THIS TYPE OF SUBJECT, no British born person should have to be in your position


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Deeppurple - think of it this way.

Last week when all hell broke loose I didnt see one policeman - I was stood outisde in the street with a baseball bat feeling almost as bad as the idiots trashing the place becasue I had to turn to violence to defend my own property.

So at the same time we have to look after each other just as I had to last week.

I believe every word you wrote and I would like to help. PM me brother, I can send you a few things and we can keep intouch and get you out of this mess.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> sorry my friend then youll have to take offence. as greatful as i am for your offer i have to decline as it is not your responsibility , it is the state. it shows what an abomination this country is right now. worked, paid taxes and in return when i was majorly ill they wont help all because i am on the wrong type of ESA....and they wont let me work!
> 
> but thankyou so much for your offer it means a lot and shows that people care. it's a shame the government don't seem to about their people anymore. showed this when they did nothing about the rioters.


No worries,just take it easy.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Deeppurple - think of it this way.
> 
> Last week when all hell broke loose I didnt see one policeman - I was stood outisde in the street with a baseball bat feeling almost as bad as the idiots trashing the place becasue I had to turn to violence to defend my own property.
> 
> ...


i really am sorry you had to guard yourself when the police should of. a load of men in boiler suits running about with plastic shields really doesnt make me feel safe. all they needed was 2 police with machine guns and job done. instead they just retreated if anything larger than an atom was thrown their way.

the neglect the government are showing their people at the moment is disgraceful.

id love to keep in touch but ill decline your offer. unless your very very wealthy with cash to chuck about i say keep it for you and your family  but thankyou.

perhaps you could come to my flat and say hi....and sit on the....floor!? i have one cup but no kettle but can provide a cup of water


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

deeppurple said:


> i really am sorry you had to guard yourself when the police should of. a load of men in boiler suits running about with plastic shields really doesnt make me feel safe. all they needed was 2 police with machine guns and job done. instead they just retreated if anything larger than an atom was thrown their way.
> 
> the neglect the government are showing their people at the moment is disgraceful.
> 
> ...


I really feel for you and your situation and makes me grateful for what I have.

Stories like yours are disgusting for a start no offense towards you just how you are being treated is completely wrong.

Situations like you are in really wake people up from their slumber to what the government and the system is really like.

I wish you well. I couldn't suggest anything that could directly help, I am sorry.

But PM me if there is anything you want to ask


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> i really am sorry you had to guard yourself when the police should of. a load of men in boiler suits running about with plastic shields really doesnt make me feel safe. all they needed was 2 police with machine guns and job done. instead they just retreated if anything larger than an atom was thrown their way.
> 
> the neglect the government are showing their people at the moment is disgraceful.
> 
> ...


Same goes here mate, PM me your address and I'll send you something down in the last post tonight.

There is a charity out there which will give you £250 so you can get furniture, there's also a charity run by EON and Comet where they will give you a free cooker and fridge. If you've got a tennancy support worker with the local Council they should know all about it.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I intend on giving a much better response tomorrow but for now, are you aware of the charities Mind and Rethink? They are mental heatlh charities that can signpost to useful contacts for support both financial and emotional. Rethink has it's own website and Mind have their own individual ones for each area.

I feel very affected by your post as I have worked with people in a smilar position to yourself and witnessed the struggle that it can be. I will have a good dig around my previous work material for useful contacts but for now I do recommend contacting Mind or Rethink.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

It looks like you need some help to get back on your feet and start your life again. Please do not turn down any offers of help. As the old saying goes pride comes before a fall. I know nothing about you but you are a fellow human being in need of assistance.

It is human nature (or should be) to help another, keep your chin up, think ahead. Your goal should be that this time next year (or sooner) your darkest days will only be a distant memory.

You will move on and your life will start again.

Make simple steps. get a bed ( it seems one is on offer) get something to sit on, make sure you have food. Sod bodybuilding for the moment, concentrate on becoming well and stable.

Take small steps, but plenty of them.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

The internet is a haven for making money. maybe look into some thing on there and it also has all the info anyone would need to know. If you keep searching on the net you will find your answer.

I dont know how to help you other than if you live near me i have a spare bed and a little home gym thats always welcome to good people. If your any good at diy you could even do my fence and earn a few bob but i cant offer and i know you dont want a hand out although i actually have about 4-6 airbeds in the loft, most of them probably punchered

Keep your chin up and keep plugging away at them. At somepoint you will get somewhere


----------



## pieman (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey I'm new on here, but I would be happy to help out get you a bed or what ever basics you need even just a kettle . If it makes you feel better you can pay me back when you are able to . Agree with earlier post you gotta get on them just keep moaning be difficult accuse them of racism ( seriously) anything to make there life difficult ,they will get you what you want just to get rid of you ( family experience of the system ) just think of all the people that abuse the system and get what they want .scream shout be a pain in the **** for them .

I also have some protien I don't want you are more than welcome to they are only holland and Barrett but saves me binning them !

Really hope your situation improves mate No One should be sleeping on the floor in a first world country.

What part of the country are you in ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PM me also dude....iv plenty sh!t needin punted and ur wecome to it. i get free delivery aswell mate so no skin off my back.

you'll bounce back man :bounce:


----------



## pieman (Jul 9, 2011)

Just re read 1 st post phone is no good mate get down the to the office and don't leave till they see you speak to the manager letters from the doc etc will help don't be physically agresive obviously but be a pain for them or they will just look past you ask them do they have a problem with you because your / black / White / mentally Ill whatever just don't take no for an answer . They have to do something for you


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

deeppurple.... where abouts in the country are you mate?

One thing I'd suggest is get looking on websites like freecycle where people give away household items/furniture they no longer need :thumbup1:


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

If you have the net use it to buy and sell on ebay. A mate of mine did this whilst he was in hospital for a few months, buying in bulk via Ali Baba then selling individually on Ebay. Think he started with iPhone rubber cases then went on from there. You need a bit of cash to start but once your rolling its all good..


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

firstly thankyou to all who have posted the kind words.

sorry i havent been on in a while, where im on a dongle i have to use it little so i keep the megabytes i got left on the dongle!

my plan for tomorrow is to get a letter from my social worker, try to get in touch with the MP for help, doubt that will work my local MP doesn't seem to do much at all. Then, when i have received these two paperworks of art I am going to appeal the decision. this is apparantly going to take up to 10 days. i cant storm into my local jobcentre and make a stand as it isnt that office that deals with them.

for those who have asked i am in Kent. I don't want anything off of people but if your local and would like to say hi then i'd be more than happy to! as i have said before it is the states responsibility. especially when they should look back and see the amount of f***ing tax i have paid them. even if i get more and more ill....even if i did actually croke it perhaps it would cause media attention for lack of care and perhaps help others in the future! i would go to the local papers to get a story about it but due to my embarrassment of being seen as a tramp if i were in the papers id doubt theyd take a story for somebody who remains ''anonymous''.

if anybody would like to PM or anything to chat id appreciate it, as when i can chat (i try to keep busy) as sad as it sounds i enjoy a bit of company.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

pieman said:


> Hey I'm new on here, but I would be happy to help out get you a bed or what ever basics you need even just a kettle . If it makes you feel better you can pay me back when you are able to . Agree with earlier post you gotta get on them just keep moaning be difficult accuse them of racism ( seriously) anything to make there life difficult ,they will get you what you want just to get rid of you ( family experience of the system ) just think of all the people that abuse the system and get what they want .scream shout be a pain in the **** for them .
> 
> I also have some protien I don't want you are more than welcome to they are only holland and Barrett but saves me binning them !
> 
> ...


hi matey, welcome to the forum by the way  in in kent. i wont take handouts but if your giving away free whey i'll take that definately for when i go back to the gym


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

wish you the best buddy, and hope you get a break soon

you deserve it


----------



## Rayman (Jan 25, 2008)

you need to go to your local council office, they have welfare rights advisers who will help you with your benefits and any other issues you may have. i wish you all the best my friend


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

deeppurple said:


> Hi all. its been some time. havent been able to come on here as ive been unwell....very unwell. Ended up in a Mental Hospital!
> 
> Basically I was admitted into mental hospital for reasons i wont divulge on here except for a few close friends knowing....I was very ill and nearly died twice. Upon release I was homeless...the council gave me emergency accomodation in a diny dive of a flat with absolutely no furnishing. I was greatul of course for getting a roof over my head but not very happy with me only having clothes on my back and thats it. No money, food or nothing.
> 
> ...


This kind of thing winds me up, People who need help never recieve it, hard goes out to you buddy


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Hope everything works out for you bud, as others have said I think you should take the help which is offered to you. You're right, it IS the states responsibility, but the country is a joke and it's not worth risking your health/life just for principle of rights. Look after number one by any means possible within reason, forget pride and principle and focus on getting your life together. Worry about your muscle when you can afford to worry about it, for now, health & well-being should come above all else!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

cant you find a "nice squat" there are some that really aint that bad mate, im sure online or at a local office somwwhere you could find some info on a clean squat? just athought. You sound like a proper legend mate, hope you manage to get sorted, i have every faith.


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

wish all the best for you


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Jesus mate a remember you being a decent guy on here before. Really do feel for you, no one should have to experience what you are, especially british people. One thing that confuses me is why you wont take peoples unwanted items? Only thing i can think of is that you send of this letter then someone official comes to see you and you have a load of furniture but if you're sleeping on a floor i cant see why you wouldnt take an old air bed someone is offering you...

Anyway hope things improve for you mate keep us updated


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks all.

the council i have begged. they wont help. even shelter got involved and couldnt help!!

going to try to sleep now. will get back online tomorrow around midday. goodnight!!

x


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Barker said:


> Jesus mate a remember you being a decent guy on here before. Really do feel for you, no one should have to experience what you are, especially british people. One thing that confuses me is why you wont take peoples unwanted items? Only thing i can think of is that you send of this letter then someone official comes to see you and you have a load of furniture but if you're sleeping on a floor i cant see why you wouldnt take an old air bed someone is offering you...
> 
> Anyway hope things improve for you mate keep us updated


hey how the hell are ya!!!!! long time no speak!

i wont take hand outs or money from people as i genuinely didnt come on here for that. only for advice. plus id like to see how far the state will neglect me until i become even more ill or worse. as i said before my downfall if it gets that stupid might shed light on the matter and help other people.

ive had people on here via this thread and PMs offering me stuff and money...but i really cannot take. plus most of the people on the forum haven't met me, for all they know i could be a conman trying to scam out of stuff so i would just recommend they be more vigil than just offer things. i hope that doesnt come accross rude as it isnt meant to be rude at all.

anyway barker , missed ya! hope youre welllllllllllll  xxx


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> hey how the hell are ya!!!!! long time no speak!
> 
> i wont take hand outs or money from people as i genuinely didnt come on here for that. only for advice. plus id like to see how far the state will neglect me until i become even more ill or worse. as i said before my downfall if it gets that stupid might shed light on the matter and help other people.
> 
> ...


Haha still skinny 

And fair enough mate all the best! xxx


----------



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

mate, one human helping out another human doesnt need to be looked at how your looking at. its called humanity and its amazing it still exists nowadays. if your struggling as much as you say you are, take the help, then when your back on your feet pay back those who have helped. just my thoughts

all the best mate x


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

Well mate only bit of advice I can give you is if you have family or friends get in touch with them.

No matter what happens family and friends will be there for you, even if you think they won't.

And there is nothing wrong with having to go to a psychiatric ward/ hospital. 1 in 5 people will have some sort of mental issues in their life time, it's just a minor blip I wouldn't worry about that part....

You'll look back in two years time when your back at a solid 19st and laugh about this....

Best of luck buddy...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Bro...Have you thought about going to a church..? I understand your too proud for a handout and want the state to take responsiblity as they should but now might be the time to turn to God...Churchs are very understanding of your situation and realize the importance of being able to stand on your own two feet but perhaps you could offer to do odd jobs and seek counsel from their Cadre...it will give you someone to talk to that has alot of experiance with life and all of its complexity...they deal with people in their hardest of times more often then you might think...and for Gods sake PLEASE take the bed that has been offered...Everybody deserves to have a bed to sleep on, lack of sleep will only hinder your ability to recover both physicaly and mental...I can't say we've all been there but as a young adult I found myself in a position where I was sleeping under a bridge for a couple of months...every cloud has a silver lining, but I think yours is lined with gold...


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

deeppurple said:


> hey how the hell are ya!!!!! long time no speak!
> 
> i wont take hand outs or money from people as i genuinely didnt come on here for that. only for advice. *plus id like to see how far the state will neglect me until i become even more ill or worse.* as i said before my downfall if it gets that stupid might shed light on the matter and help other people.
> 
> ...


I know your in a bad place atm but i feel you need someone to say this because nobody else is. That comment is stupid, you dont need to make yourself more ill or worse just to prove something to the goverment. You only get 1 life so make the most of it and when someone is offering you their unwanted items that they will most likely throw away, take them to stop them being wasted. There's always someone worse off than you remember that. Im afraid no matter how ill or worse you get the goverment isnt going to change because of one person.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Its a shame you wont accept offers from members here, im fairly certain I could help you out with a few bits I don't need

Keep you chin up bud


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

mate can you pm me your address, i will happily post some money down to you. cant beleive this **** i still happening in this day and age.

do you have family? the reason i ask is that i was in your situation but unfortunatly most of my family have passed away and i couldnt get help and it was a horrible time of my life. anyway, pm me your address mate.

all the best


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

update - just wrote to MP. lets see what he says!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Deeppurple

Sleeping on the floor - Its cold isnt it? We were always taught that 1 under is worth 2 on top - this is refering to the number of layers you have available when sleeping outside or rough. So 1 underneath you is worth 2 on top.

Anyway - I got your PM, I will be intouch to keep intouch and talk. But I would sooner have your address.

I mean if you are some conman (Which I dont believe you are) you will simply end up with aload of kettles, blankets and camp beds. I cant see anyone making millions out of that and even if you did, sounds like you need it more than me.

So let us help - in return everyone will get a mate out of it anyway, however hippy it sounds.

PM me your address. Or I keep ringing you till I get it! ha!


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Hey Deeppurple
> 
> Sleeping on the floor - Its cold isnt it? We were always taught that 1 under is worth 2 on top - this is refering to the number of layers you have available when sleeping outside or rough. So 1 underneath you is worth 2 on top.
> 
> ...


Just shows how nice and selfless some people are


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

Mate take what help you can get... theres some very decent and generous ppl on here and if they want to help let them help. The government dont give a damn about you no matter what dire straights your in, they JUST DONT CARE. Look after number 1 mate, maybe do a little part time work even if cash in hand like pubs, takeaways etc so at least you got a little money for the essentials. Take one day at a time and you will be surprised at how much your life can turn around in such a short space of time. I feel for you bro and hope everything works out.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Glassback said:


> .
> 
> So let us help - in return everyone will get a mate out of it anyway, however hippy it sounds.
> 
> ...


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

You should speak to romper stomper,i hear he is good in this kind of situation,i feel for you bud,been homeless myself and was lucky enough to have mates who let me crash with them and helped put my head right got myself into a hostel aged 18 and got sorted..things will get better if you let them..there are people on here who want to help go for it...one day the boot may be on the other foot and you can help them in some way.

Chin up bud


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I am overwhelmed by the response on here. We have a real good group of people on here and its refreshing to see.

My uncle lived in a tent all through the winter last year and refused to take help and has only just got back in contact with family. It was a terrible time for him but he's got through the worst of it and so can you. You have a few months before it starts getting really cold so you need to do all you can before then. I know it may sound negative but I wouldn't train atm as you're gonna need more food if you do and it doesn't like you have that luxury. Find out about local soup kitchens and places you can get a hot drink and some hot food. Take peoples help on here because we care and that means a lot.

Good luck and remember it won't get any worse, only better.


----------



## pieman (Jul 9, 2011)

Protien is yours bud pm your address I will send it out to you . As for anything else like I said you can pay me back when your able to ( I'm a tight git so I wont forget lol )

Also like others said if you are a con man then shame on you( im sure your not ) but the offers I've made won't break the bank either way and it will make me all warm and fuzzy inside thinking I've helped someone out !


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> hi matey, welcome to the forum by the way  in in kent. i wont take handouts but if your giving away free whey i'll take that definately for when i go back to the gym


Mate please PM me your address I've got some stuff here that will get you on your road to recovery.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Have you tried The Salvation Army ? They certainly used to help people in your situation so it may be worth giving them a call , the main S E England office is:-

1 East Court

Enterprise Road

Maidstone

Kent

ME15 6JF

Tel :- 01622 775000


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello bud my old girl is a psychiatric nurse. We are in Kent if you send me a number she might be able to point you in the right direction as she has to deal with this sort of situation alot, she will be more than happy to give you some options.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The replies from people on this forum have been inspiring, ive been homeless myself for a yr and half in not the coziest places of south london..i can relate to OP's situation not having anything..but to be ill aswell and be so upbeat just shows theres better days to come..keep your head up bruda knowing theres a whole bunch of forum members here should you need that support!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Just seen this thread and i have to agree that England does suck as a nation when it comes to the state supporting guys like deeppurple but my gran always used to say 'expect **** and you wont be disapointed when you get ****' good old gran.

Anyways what part of kent you in deeppurple? id also like you to pm me your address as i got a few things that could help you out and yes ive seen that your not after handouts but if you wait for the government to help then you gonna be ready for an old folks home so take the help that is offered and start thinking of number one, if you are a con man then you will burn in hell but if your not then our items etc will be put to very good use and *lets not forget, what has happened to you could happen to anyone on here.*

I didnt read the responses in massive detail so sorry if its already been said but getting back into your training is the way forward i feel and that doesnt mean having the dosh for gym again, just get out and walk/jog, get the endorphins pumping again, release the stress and clear your mind so you can sort out clearly a plan to get your **** back to how you want it to be and feeling your old self again.

We all understand you havent come on here for 'begging' but we all moan when our money goes abroad etc to help foreigners so you will find when someone close to us, albeit via a computer needs help, we genuinley want to help you even if its a new blanket or clothes etc!! so please pm me your address so i can do my bit for a brother of iron!! and if you feel bad about it then if i end up in the same situation one day you can give my ****ing bits back again......deal!!!!??

For now keep smiling and get lots of fresh air and remember theres always help...............always.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

pieman said:


> Protien is yours bud pm your address I will send it out to you . As for anything else like I said you can pay me back when your able to ( I'm a
> 
> tight git so I wont forget lol )
> 
> Also like others said if you are a con man then shame on you( im sure your not ) but the offers I've made won't break the bank either way and it will make me all warm and fuzzy inside thinking I've helped someone out !


buddy i cant pm you yet as you havent been a member of the forum long enough...it wont let me send one to you  protein! noooo!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Have you tried The Salvation Army ? They certainly used to help people in your situation so it may be worth giving them a call , the main S E England office is:-
> 
> 1 East Court
> 
> ...


believe it or not the CAB told me not to rely on these guys??!? :s


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

MNR said:


> Hello bud my old girl is a psychiatric nurse. We are in Kent if you send me a number she might be able to point you in the right direction as she has to deal with this sort of situation alot, she will be more than happy to give you some options.


0754 0866 267 . that is my number but due to the phone being on contract it will soon be cut off!!


----------



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

I dont know whats worse, your current situation or the fact you wont take help off friends? So sad to see

Hope you dont take offence


----------



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

This country is getting in to a real state and mess. We have let things go to far and the goverment hasn't done a thing about it.

The future doesn't look to good here anymore. No body seems to think there much good left its all doom and gloom and bad news none stop. People getting away with crap and things out of control.

The people that need the real help never get it or struggle to hell to get it all. Ive had family and friends in the same posistions so I understand whats going on here with deeppurple.


----------



## Lewis92 (Jun 8, 2009)

When I saw this it reminded me when you made this thread (good memory)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/93506-person-who-decided-would-nice-steal-morning.html

Seems like you don't have much luck mate!

Where are your family now by the way?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate l have a lock up full of stuff l.never use. Camping stuff beds cookers furniture etc. Your more than welcome to it if helps. Were not gonna sit here and let you struggle mate. UKM and its members are better than that.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dude, seriously post up your address.

I reckon a lot of us have either been in similar 'can't get any lower' situations or have had to get help when we didn't want to. You'll find that the members here are in the main, a decent lot, and the offers of help are meant with the best intent.

There are a lot of us it seems that have stuff we can send over that will help get you back up and running, I'd rather send it over than it end up never getting used, or in landfill in the future when we have a clear out.

Cheers

D


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

no reply email from PM as of yet.

Found a service called the IRS (independant review) who apparantly are BANG ON so trying them today.

Got letters coming in from local social worker and (odd as it sounds) local priest.

the war. has. begun!

who needs terminator films when you can read the epic battles in this thread eh?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> no reply email from PM as of yet.
> 
> Found a service called the IRS (independant review) who apparantly are BANG ON so trying them today.
> 
> ...


If Gods on your side, you won't fail...


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

at least you've got a decent sense of humour dude. and there is a LOT of good humour on here to keep you going


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> at least you've got a decent sense of humour dude. and there is a LOT of good humour on here to keep you going


Why did the chicken cross the road?....because i was going to eat him!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

martiecbs said:


> Why did the chicken cross the road?....because i was going to eat him!!


see... thats wat im talkin about !


----------



## pieman (Jul 9, 2011)

deeppurple said:


> buddy i cant pm you yet as you havent been a member of the forum long enough...it wont let me send one to you  protein! noooo!


Outrageous I'm going to write a letter to the mods lol

Send details to me direct( email removed) make sure you put uk muscle or similar on it otherwise I won't open it


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Sent you a PM mate, also in Kent


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

It's really **** what's happened and life can be a right cnut at times. Looks like you're handling the situation well all things considered and that's half the battle. Hopefully the CAB and the other firms you have on the case will come through so that everything gets sorted sooner rather than later.

I know from personal experience being ****ed about for my disability money how much hassle it can be, thankfully the CAB sorted me out and hopefully they'll do the same for yourself too. They normally have someone who specialises in specific areas of claiming so hopefully the guy who they have for you is as good as the disability one is here and he'll be on the ball.

If you're not gonna take anything but protein then I'll send you some....

I've got a sh1tload of protein here after the Maximuscle/LA Muscle promos and currently sat on about 12kg of the stuff . Ship me your address in a PM and I'll send you a tub of the LA Muscle whey which should see you ok for a couple weeks once you're back in the gym. I have Strawberry and Chocolate which flavour do you want?

As everyone has said keep your head up and things will turn for the better I'm sure mate :thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

deeppurple said:


> buddy i cant pm you yet as you havent been a member of the forum long enough...it wont let me send one to you  protein! noooo!


Looks like you can PM now, have just received your address. I work in London during the week, but will sort some stuff out when I am home at the weekend.

If anyone else wants Deeppurple's address, and he won't send it to you - PM me instead! :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

pieman said:


> Outrageous I'm going to write a letter to the mods lol
> 
> Send details to me direct [email protected] make sure you put uk muscle or similar on it otherwise I won't open it


emailed mate


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

BatemanLondon said:


> Sent you a PM mate, also in Kent


pm'd mate


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> It's really **** what's happened and life can be a right cnut at times. Looks like you're handling the situation well all things considered and that's half the battle. Hopefully the CAB and the other firms you have on the case will come through so that everything gets sorted sooner rather than later.
> 
> I know from personal experience being ****ed about for my disability money how much hassle it can be, thankfully the CAB sorted me out and hopefully they'll do the same for yourself too. They normally have someone who specialises in specific areas of claiming so hopefully the guy who they have for you is as good as the disability one is here and he'll be on the ball.
> 
> ...


i am soooo going for the chocolate! pm'd! xx


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

would you believe me if I say I will be in the same situation in the next week or so?!?? I have even been to Drs and asked for a medication and all they said was no medication but I have to go and talk to someone on a daily basis!! I will be homeless next week as my GF chucked me out and I am looking for a place/shelter at the moment. I did a form 3 weeks ago to get a place and I even mentioned that I am homeless to get the place quicker but still haven't heard anything back from them... I even went as far as looking up on Internet to find an easy way to kill myself and but all I found was a bunch of kids taking a ****! so basically U are not alone Bud.

sad sad situation mate but hopefully it would be like a dream soon.


----------



## Wilson118 (Jul 30, 2011)

Its nice to see there are really genuine, nice people out there still. its overwhelming to see such generosity in one place.

And to the OP hope you get well and get back on your feet asap


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Looks like you can PM now, have just received your address. I work in London during the week, but will sort some stuff out when I am home at the weekend.
> 
> If anyone else wants Deeppurple's address, and he won't send it to you - PM me instead! :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

im homeless now aswell and was abused as a child. could anybody send me some protein plz.

only joking amazed at all responses on here and hope everything gets better for you mate


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

kingdale said:


> im homeless now aswell and was abused as a child.


ha, if only you knew


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Great show of solidarity here..Im sorry Im no help only to say stay strong DP and fair play to everyone else for the offers of help and advice. Massive respect to you all.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok protein on the way, don't blame me if it's sh1t I dont know what it's like as I haven't opened any of the LA Stuff yet :lol:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

protein! ahh. for the gym when i go back. gives me something to look foward to!!

and im also very much looking foward to an air matress. sha ting!

thankyou everybody whos been so kind. i just wished somebody could give me more advice on what to do lol.

damn you government!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

deeppurple said:


> just because you think your superman with your canoe paddle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The full photo is better, as just to the right is my little lad in pretty much the same pose :lol: we were just about to go sea kayaking, and I was taking instructions from him.

Anyway expect stuff from me next week. If you get doubles of anything just sell them for the cash mate.

Stay Strong

Diggy


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks buddy

if theres anybody who wants to send me any other ''supplimentation'' hahaha let me know ;P

in all seriousness now though thanks peeps xx


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Quick question purps, how come you're paying for the gy and not basic essentials? If the government find out youve been going to the gym they arent going to like it. Ad how come youll take suppliments but not peoples unwanted furnature? Not trying to imply anything just seems like you're not doing yourself many favours


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I expect you are entitled to free gym under the doctor referral scheme mate so ask your doctor to refer you to the gym and get back into it asap.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

barker buddy i have been hassled to take things, i wasnt going to! i am getting furniture from a few nice peeps on here. and i have only been to the gym 4 times in 3 months so trust me i do pay for essentials. i usually gym 4 times a week! i buy my food etc


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> barker buddy i have been hassled to take things, i wasnt going to! i am getting furniture from a few nice peeps on here. and i have only been to the gym 4 times in 3 months so trust me i do pay for essentials. i usually gym 4 times a week! i buy my food etc


Something is on it's way to you mate, you should get it tomorrow morning in the post.


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

I love you people....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can you give is an idea of what essentials you need mate ?

There is no point 20 of us all sending you bedding etc...

We have nothing but RESPECT for you and none if us are doing this out of pity etc, we are doing it to help out a fellow human being.

If you could give us a few pointers we can all pull in the same direction.

Either that or l get your address, come down there, kick your ass and drag you out shopping till l am satisfied your gonna be ok !

Its up to you !


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

Milky said:


> Can you give is an idea of what essentials you need mate ?
> 
> There is no point 20 of us all sending you bedding etc...
> 
> ...


I'm in love with you man... not in a gay way.. I swear...


----------



## boricuarage (Jan 2, 2011)

How can I miss this thread!! Man this is freaking sad!! Nobody should be living like this.. No one in the world!!!only people who do not want help.

Wish i could help, I thought i hit rock bottom, but this is beyond me. Luckily I'm a US army veteran and they pay me for going to school and will get mental disability soon...i lost my job and I refuse to leave germany because of my kids...my thoughts and prayer brother...


----------



## boricuarage (Jan 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> Can you give is an idea of what essentials you need mate ?
> 
> There is no point 20 of us all sending you bedding etc...
> 
> ...


Get em milky!!


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello mate been talking to my old girl she has given me the number to a really good scheme, they are called rethink they are an independent scheme nothing to do with the nhs. She said as they are independent they want to help as much as possible. They will come to you and help you sort out forms etc get you exactly what you are entitled to and the best and fastest way to go about it. Hope this helps you out to get you back on your feet ASAP.

Rethink

0845 456 0455

Www.rethink.org


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nidge has had a CRACKING idea if we all want to help him...

Anyone who does either pm him or me and l will share.

Its simple but VERY affective...


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Nidge said:


> Something is on it's way to you mate, you should get it tomorrow morning in the post.


cheers buddy xx


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> cheers buddy xx


Come on you little sh*t what do you need or do we follow Nidge's example ?

last chance to tell us all.....


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

MNR said:


> Hello mate been talking to my old girl she has given me the number to a really good scheme, they are called rethink they are an independent scheme nothing to do with the nhs. She said as they are independent they want to help as much as possible. They will come to you and help you sort out forms etc get you exactly what you are entitled to and the best and fastest way to go about it. Hope this helps you out to get you back on your feet ASAP.
> 
> Rethink
> 
> ...


already got in touch with them buddy . thankyouuu


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> Can you give is an idea of what essentials you need mate ?
> 
> There is no point 20 of us all sending you bedding etc...
> 
> ...


to be honest id like a forum member to pop down to the flat so they can see im not putting any of this on. come down i emplore you!!! xx


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> to be honest id like a forum member to pop down to the flat so they can see im not putting any of this on. come down i emplore you!!! xx


I do not doubt a word you say mate.

WE all want to help but you have to let us.

Oh and l can do Gravesend with my eyes shut mate.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> I do not doubt a word you say mate.
> 
> WE all want to help but you have to let us.
> 
> Oh and l can do Gravesend with my eyes shut mate.


come to gravesend


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> come to gravesend


Ok prepare for a whooping !!


----------



## pieman (Jul 9, 2011)

Milky you want his address ? I got it ! Protein all boxed up post it tomoz was going to put a little something else in the box but what's this idea ? Don't think I can do pm on here yet ?!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pieman said:


> Milky you want his address ? I got it ! Protein all boxed up post it tomoz was going to put a little something else in the box but what's this idea ? Don't think I can do pm on here yet ?!


Got it mate.... thanks anyway.


----------



## boricuarage (Jan 2, 2011)

I need muscle milk;-)


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi DP

You come across as a strong and proud man. You have some good friends on here and I am sure you will manage to drag yourself out of this hell.

All the best mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## diehardlove (May 5, 2011)

Just been reading this and it really upsets me i ****ing hate the ****s in power,

I dont know if this has been said as i havent read the whole thread as im at work so should not even be on here but try freecycle people put stuff on they dont want anymore there is always beds/sofas/tvs coming up all free all you have to do is email them and collect most times they are very local as well,You can also post a wanted add on freecycle asking for what you need,


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

You are but a number to your government.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

*POWER TO THE PEOPLE*

*
*

*
REVOLUTION*


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Readyandwaiting said:


> *POWER TO THE PEOPLE*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

people i am not going to be online until sunday/monday and then i will be back on.

got a lot of personal stuff i need to sort out and plus ive little megabytes on my dongle now but my uncle said he'd buy a few hundred for when i get back from sorting stuff out.

much love to everyone. and thankyou . be in touch when i get back x


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Nidge said:


> View attachment 61719


You thought i was joking....:no:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Readyandwaiting said:


> You thought i was joking....:no:


No mate Cameron has failed not you.


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

What an absolute joke. Come over in the back of a lorry and get everything given to you under the sun. Feel so sorry for you mate and i hope everything gets sorted for you and i really mean it


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

i'm saving this thread.

after reading through the 8 pages i am glad to see that you have not let pride get in the way of UKM helping save your life;-)

everyone is entitle to a ****ing kettle, bed, cloths, bedding, towels, food and even protein.

winters are not great even with the heating on so not even having a pit to sleep in is just rediculous.

pm'd milky to ask what the idea is!

as mentioned, you will be able to get use of local authority gyms, swimming pools etc for sweet **** all.

take the help brother in whatever way it is offered and good luck.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

wtf. mental issues and u get fk all help.

but if u get fking knocked up u get everything.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

hi all!

im back from where i had to go for a couple of days. was boring but gave me time to have some pondering and speak to some people.

i must say this. a big thankyou to Nidge and Anglik.

they helped me out bigtime and i am so thankful to them. thankyou lads. im very greatful.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

i now have a decent duvet, duvet case and a new pillow so i am actually warm at night!

annnnnnnddddddddddddddd i got a mini fridge from a charity shop which was only a tenner. at least i can chill food for a couple of days now and have milk in the place! and i have some food in the cupboard!!

next objective is to buy something to cook with and get some clothes then im well under way!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> i now have a decent duvet, duvet case and a new pillow so i am actually warm at night!
> 
> annnnnnnddddddddddddddd i got a mini fridge from a charity shop which was only a tenner. at least i can chill food for a couple of days now and have milk in the place! and i have some food in the cupboard!!
> 
> next objective is to buy something to cook with and get some clothes then im well under way!


I'm having a clearout with clothes mate what size are ya at the moment?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> i now have a decent duvet, duvet case and a new pillow so i am actually warm at night!
> 
> annnnnnnddddddddddddddd i got a mini fridge from a charity shop which was only a tenner. at least i can chill food for a couple of days now and have milk in the place! and i have some food in the cupboard!!
> 
> next objective is to buy something to cook with and get some clothes then im well under way!


Good to hear mate, the only way is up, chin up and plod on. :thumb:


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Very sorrt for speed reading this thread(1st and last page)

Just had our kitchen done up and the mrs HAD to have new toaster,kettle etc,etc. I caught her trying to chuck it all in the bin but i put them in the shed just incase someone else could put them to good use.Also have plenty of supps I've had one or two servings from then changed my mind!

Most importantly take things one day at a time, if you can write down a list of things you would like to change (no matter how small they may seem) make progress on the list as and when you can, then when you have a bad day you can look back the list and see some small changes


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

just got a tub of LA Whey.....

thankyou 

i now also have a lil shaggy rug for me to sit on as i hate the council flooring. sha ting!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Nidge said:


> I'm having a clearout with clothes mate what size are ya at the moment?


you mate have done more than enough i couldnt take more  x


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Ok protein on the way, don't blame me if it's sh1t I dont know what it's like as I haven't opened any of the LA Stuff yet :lol:


dont taste that bad  x


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> you mate have done more than enough i couldnt take more  x


Mate I'd sooner someone get some use out of them than give them to the local charity shop for the workers to sort through and get the best items. What size are you? If you don't tell me I'll send Milky and his tarmac gang down to @rse rape ya.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

this isnt an asking for weights....this is asking where you can get them from.....

me losing sides is psycologically depressing me bigtime. even if i can get my arms back up a bit id be happier. where can you buy some cheap weights from so i can do 21's each day? xxxx

much love!


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Forget the weights and buy the things you need... like you said things to cook with etc!

No point buying weights if your not gonna eat properly!

Hope you sort somethin out tho.


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

And your uncles paying for few hundred megabytes for your internet... couldn't he of used the money to get some pots and pans etc or the basics u need to cook with?

Just doesn't seem to add up?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Davo said:


> And your uncles paying for few hundred megabytes for your internet... couldn't he of used the money to get some pots and pans etc or the basics u need to cook with?
> 
> Just doesn't seem to add up?


What would you rather him do, stare at the walls all day? Everyone needs something to keep them sane. Hes got a dongle, it can be topped up for a tenner. Im sure his uncle will help him out with other stuff as well.

Not arguing with you by the way.


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

To be fair now, if i was in his position id have the internet aswell, how do we know he dont have anyone else to speak to apart from people on here?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Davo.

if it dont add up mate you are more than welcome to come here and have a look. in fact why dont you ask a few of the other forum members who are visiting?

also can i ask how i am supposed to get pots and pans with a few quid that he contributed to me? am i supposed to just sit in a baron tiny flat with nothing to do? and to get a tiny bit of extra size on my arms....i need to eat a perfect diet!? it gives me something to occupy my time with for some of the day and something to save up slowly for and aspire to. lots of little steps will impact and make a large step. plus if you read the entire thread youd notice ive been sent protein. which would aid the small growth in my arms i am wanting. im trying to think positive.

i have taken HUGE offence to your assumptions mate. just when i think people on the forum are being nice you come along like batman-bellend and ruin what so far has been a positive day!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Davo said:


> And your uncles paying for few hundred megabytes for your internet... couldn't he of used the money to get some pots and pans etc or the basics u need to cook with?
> 
> Just doesn't seem to add up?


Well mate IMO l want him on here amongst friends and knowing he actually HAS some support.

He's on 02 as l now know and l will top it up for him willingly.


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Fair enough, i shouldn't of been a ****! Good luck to ya


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> Davo.
> 
> if it dont add up mate you are more than welcome to come here and have a look. in fact why dont you ask a few of the other forum members who are visiting?
> 
> ...


Where in the UK are you living mate? I'm having a clearout and need to shift some kitchen stuff and the odd bit of furniture, none of it's great but I'm only gonna chuck it in the skip or the charity shop anyway.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

This thread man, this fúcking thread - brings a smile to my face because of the members kindness. If i was in a better situation i would also be helping mate.

Keep your head up and remember there are always those willing to help... and asking or taking help is nothing shameful. Ive had friends in similar situations and even going round with a couple beers or a takeaway and chilling means a lot.

Stay strong mate


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

puurboi said:


> This thread man, this fúcking thread - brings a smile to my face because of the members kindness. If i was in a better situation i would also be helping mate.
> 
> Keep your head up and remember there are always those willing to help... and asking or taking help is nothing shameful. Ive had friends in similar situations and even going round with a couple beers or a takeaway and chilling means a lot.
> 
> Stay strong mate


Thats a really thoughtful post mate I appreciate it even though it wasn't directed towards me.

It's feels good to read what you are saying and other people's reactions on here.

I understand where the gent in the tough siuation is coming from


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm sending some old clothes down tomorrow after having a clear out. If he likes them he can keep them, if not he can give them to charity.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Nidge said:


> I'm sending some old clothes down tomorrow after having a clear out. If he likes them he can keep them, if not he can give them to charity.


cheers buddy im sure ill wear them!

xx


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

welshman said:


> Where in the UK are you living mate? I'm having a clearout and need to shift some kitchen stuff and the odd bit of furniture, none of it's great but I'm only gonna chuck it in the skip or the charity shop anyway.


im the other end of the uk in kent mate  x


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mate I'd offer you some clothes but I'm only a M  if theres anything you still need just pm me and I'll see what I can do, your an inspiration to anyone having a hard time


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Mate I'd offer you some clothes but I'm only a M  if theres anything you still need just pm me and I'll see what I can do, your an inspiration to anyone having a hard time


money?? hahahaha sorry. thats a joke. to be honest i feel awful as a few people have helped out and i feel really bad for it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> money?? hahahaha sorry. thats a joke. to be honest i feel awful as a few people have helped out and i feel really bad for it


Well dont...

Fu*k me mate put yourself in OUR shoes and read this.....

What would YOU do ??


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> money?? hahahaha sorry. thats a joke. to be honest i feel awful as a few people have helped out and i feel really bad for it


The only thing I've short of, all has been taken off me, I'm only 16 but my mum's been a proper **** and took my bank card since I got a job and she recons I'll waste the pay -.- I'll go in the loft tomorow and see if I've got anything of use to you, although it is mostly bed covers and stuff which you already have, I'm sure we have a little freezer that I wouldnt mind posting


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Milky said:


> Well dont...
> 
> Fu*k me mate put yourself in OUR shoes and read this.....
> 
> What would YOU do ??


Milking you should be a ****ing mod for how much you help out EVERYONE in this thread


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Well dont...
> 
> Fu*k me mate put yourself in OUR shoes and read this.....
> 
> What would YOU do ??


Milky is spot on with this.

Also it means we can offload all our unwanted crap :lol:

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Have you got a bed sorted mate ?

PLEASE tell us what you need desperatly..... these are the things some of us just mite have knocking about...

I gave away a fu*king fridge freezer and a single bed last week.... l wish l had known.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> Well dont...
> 
> Fu*k me mate put yourself in OUR shoes and read this.....
> 
> What would YOU do ??


ok ok if i had the money id help out. BUT put yourself in MY shoes. wouldnt you feel bad? x


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> Have you got a bed sorted mate ?
> 
> PLEASE tell us what you need desperatly..... these are the things some of us just mite have knocking about...
> 
> I gave away a fu*king fridge freezer and a single bed last week.... l wish l had known.


i need desperately...hmmmm. 50ml of test e, 20ml of winny and 300dbol  haha xx


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> The only thing I've short of, all has been taken off me, I'm only 16 but my mum's been a proper **** and took my bank card since I got a job and she recons I'll waste the pay -.- I'll go in the loft tomorow and see if I've got anything of use to you, although it is mostly bed covers and stuff which you already have, I'm sure we have a little freezer that I wouldnt mind posting


woah mate your only a kid. no offence i dont mean it like that but at your age look after number 1 mate...because if you dont work hard and keep a straight mind youll end up like me. save for a nest egg buddy. but thanks x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> ok ok if i had the money id help out. BUT put yourself in MY shoes. wouldnt you feel bad? x


No l would feel humbled and overwhelmed by peoples generousity and kindness.

THIS in turn would make me want to do the same by others..... hence why we all offer our help..... most of us have struggled at times mate but some of us are very fortuante to have come out the other side and be able to help people we feel need it...


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> No l would feel humbled and overwhelmed by peoples generousity and kindness.
> 
> THIS in turn would make me want to do the same by others..... hence why we all offer our help..... most of us have struggled at times mate but some of us are very fortuante to have come out the other side and be able to help people we feel need it...


i am thankful for kindness trust me...but you cant deny part of you would feel bad!?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> i am thankful for kindness trust me...but you cant deny part of you would feel bad!?


Nope......

What is there to feel bad about ? You have been let down by the system.... not your fault.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> Nope......
> 
> What is there to feel bad about ? You have been let down by the system.... not your fault.


to think the system sectioned me in the first place lol. useless people!

i think somebody is sending me an airbed ive had several PMs from people but i cant remember who from until it arrives lol!! clumsy me :s xx


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> to think the system sectioned me in the first place lol. useless people!
> 
> i think somebody is sending me an airbed ive had several PMs from people but i cant remember who from until it arrives lol!! clumsy me :s xx


Well its a start matey.....

Like l say l have portable stoves, sleeping bags, air beds, chairs and some other "goods" in my lock up that have not seen light of day for a couple of yrs so why the hell not give them to someone who will use them...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I've been reading this thread since you started it, and am only disappointed that you are so far away mate as I'd be popping over with Zara's famous home cooking to make sure you're eating properly 

I am truly proud of our members here for stepping up to the plate here.... you guys make me proud to be part of this forum 

Goes without saying, anything I can do to help etc.... I've been in your shoes. 16 years old, was homeless then put in a council flat where I had floorboards, walls and not a thing else. I think I slept on a couple of folded up blankets for the first month or so but at least I was indoors.

I'm an old fart though.... we didn't have the internet back then  xx


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> Well its a start matey.....
> 
> Like l say l have portable stoves, sleeping bags, air beds, chairs and some other "goods" in my lock up that have not seen light of day for a couple of yrs so why the hell not give them to someone who will use them...


cheers mate. think the best thing i can do is wait a few days to see what arrives so i dont get sent duplicates xx


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

sakso said:


> would you believe me if I say I will be in the same situation in the next week or so?!?? I have even been to Drs and asked for a medication and all they said was no medication but I have to go and talk to someone on a daily basis!! I will be homeless next week as my GF chucked me out and I am looking for a place/shelter at the moment. I did a form 3 weeks ago to get a place and I even mentioned that I am homeless to get the place quicker but still haven't heard anything back from them... I even went as far as looking up on Internet to find an easy way to kill myself and but all I found was a bunch of kids taking a ****! so basically U are not alone Bud.
> 
> sad sad situation mate but hopefully it would be like a dream soon.


Sorry to hear you feel that bad mate.... have you told the doctor you feel that low? Where in the UK are you?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I've been reading this thread since you started it, and am only disappointed that you are so far away mate as I'd be popping over with Zara's famous home cooking to make sure you're eating properly
> 
> I am truly proud of our members here for stepping up to the plate here.... you guys make me proud to be part of this forum
> 
> ...


just the sound of a horse and cart going past


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> just the sound of a horse and cart going past


More accurate than you know mate.... I dug deep, headed to the careers office and ended up training as a riding instructor :lol:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> More accurate than you know mate.... I dug deep, headed to the careers office and ended up training as a riding instructor :lol:


you could be my riding instructor anyday! but im sure your married to somebody on this forum! dig a hole lol x


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Great wee forum this, i bet you werent expecting this OP. Ive nothing to send you as im on the west coast of ireland but all i can say is good luck. Try and find people who will make you happy and stick to them like glue. This may sound abit silly but get on POF.com and start talking to some chicks, theres loads single mothers on there who would love to meet a guy like you and they will have a lovely house,plenty of benfits so therell be plenty of food for you. Desprate time calls for desprate measures, look out for NO1 and youll never no, you might just fall in love with one of them. I'd stick money on it that if you have a good body ,then youll have loads women on that site that will look after you untill you get your life on track. O and youll beb getting teh bag slapped as well,lol.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

cultivator said:


> Great wee forum this, i bet you werent expecting this OP. Ive nothing to send you as im on the west coast of ireland but all i can say is good luck. Try and find people who will make you happy and stick to them like glue. This may sound abit silly but get on POF.com and start talking to some chicks, theres loads single mothers on there who would love to meet a guy like you and they will have a lovely house,plenty of benfits so therell be plenty of food for you. Desprate time calls for desprate measures, look out for NO1 and youll never no, you might just fall in love with one of them. I'd stick money on it that if you have a good body ,then youll have loads women on that site that will look after you untill you get your life on track. O and youll beb getting teh bag slapped as well,lol.


haha cheers mate. i aint got a good body though. im astrongman. so fat!


----------



## beanpole (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi mate. Ive not been in a situation as bad as yours, and can only guess how it wud feel. We're always having a clearout. Mostly broken toys etc. But i'm sorting out some clothes to get rid of. I'm only large and size 10 shoes. If you could do with some clothes or a book or two (mafia type) or if you've got anything to watch dvds on let me know. Think we have some bedding the mrs doesn't like coz of the colour, I would be more than happy to send instead of tiping them. I'd rather someone got some use out them. It'd make me feel better that I've helped out someone in need. I hope that if things ever go belly up for me, you may be in the situation you could help me.

Milky send me his add please mate.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

beanpole said:


> Hi mate. Ive not been in a situation as bad as yours, and can only guess how it wud feel. We're always having a clearout. Mostly broken toys etc. But i'm sorting out some clothes to get rid of. I'm only large and size 10 shoes. If you could do with some clothes or a book or two (mafia type) or if you've got anything to watch dvds on let me know. Think we have some bedding the mrs doesn't like coz of the colour, I would be more than happy to send instead of tiping them. I'd rather someone got some use out them. It'd make me feel better that I've helped out someone in need. I hope that if things ever go belly up for me, you may be in the situation you could help me.
> 
> matey i fit into large at the moment so yes id appreciate them if you can? xx
> 
> Milky send me his add please mate.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Deep Purple - I am currently in Mexico but I have pulled some stuff together. I am going to send on my return. I'm afraid I am next back in 2 weeks though. I will try and arrange a delivery remotely. I will be intouch.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> money?? hahahaha sorry. thats a joke. to be honest i feel awful as a few people have helped out and i feel really bad for it


Hey mate don't feel like that, I've been in your situtation where the world has been against me with nowhere to go to lay your head. Please accept all the help you can mate.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mate do you have a shower and stuff at this council place? I'm gonna send you down a box of toothpaste, showergel and spray essentials like that


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

hi all.

i have to go away until tuesday. pain i know but i kind of have to do it as ive been ''strongly advised'' by my social worker :S

this should be the last time i have to do this! when its all over ill explain where ive got to go but some of you might figure it out. it isnt back in the hospital by the way!

xxxx


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Take it easy mate, see you when you get back


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> im the other end of the uk in kent mate  x


I've lost all sympathy after finding out you live in Kent :001_tt2:

In all seriousness though, hope some of the guys a bit closer to you can sort some stuff out for you.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

hey all! im back!

had to go into respite care for a few days. was horrible but im out again til (probably) next time!

hows everyone? x


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> hey all! im back!
> 
> had to go into respite care for a few days. was horrible but im out again til (probably) next time!
> 
> hows everyone? x


Did you get them clothes mate?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Nidge said:


> Did you get them clothes mate?


Also the box of stuff I sent?

Cheers

Diggy

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

hey. have got a few parcels to collect from postie which im on my way to do now.

will be back here tomorrow thanking everybody 

youve all been great to me. thankyou. x


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Keep strong fella. Hope it all works out for you sooner rather than later!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

more thanks in order!

today i got some pots n stuff, some protein, some clothes and a voucher!

thankyou to you all. you know who you are! x


----------



## j11hnb (Dec 2, 2010)

mate i feel for you i really do. im absolutely skint atm and just moved back to parents. makes me realise how fortunate i am to have that luxury. if i could, i would help out but i literally have nothing to rub together. hope you get through these times dude


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dont forget were still here and still willing to help. We just need to know what you need.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Dont forget were still here and still willing to help. We just need to know what you need.


^^^^ x2


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Only just read this thread , what an absolute nightmare you have been through...

I never would have imagined how supportive a forum could be until i read this thread,, fookiin awesome if i could rep everyone in here i would...

now if you can all send me any stuff that Deeppurple doesnt want i would appreciate it thanks lol "car boot here i come" :whistling:

but seriously hats off to all that have helped , you are a great set of people and im sure you will be rewarded in your lifetime in some way or another ...

sort us your address out deep purple i will sort you some more credit out for your dongle mate... after all its the most important thing you have right now, cos without it you wouldnt have reached out to people and they wouldnt have reached into there hearts to help you out....

keep smiling mate as it seems you are never going to be on your own through this X


----------



## pieman (Jul 9, 2011)

Don't feel bad about what you get bud ( I do understand why you would feel a bit like that though ) just do a good deed for someone else when your in a position to . Hope you got the stuff I sent ok . Just went with cash + protien as everybody on here was sorting out beds and cloths etc didn't know what you did or didn't have . If you got to many doubles of stuff maybe i will send you a table so you can do a boot sale lol ! Look after yourself mate


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

thankyou everyone xxxx so much!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

hi mate.

ive not made much of contribution to this thread . but have been following closely mate.

Yeah the lads on here have been so good to you,

hope its getting easier pal


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

All the best! It'll hopefully all come full circle soon enough


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I know im a bit late, now this isn't a promise but in the next few weeks, i 'might' be coming into some money.

Now this will be spent on a new telly.

If you want, my 32" lcd toshiba is as good as yours

No promises because as im sure you know anything in life can change, but if it all goes through it's as good as yours for gratis, im giving it away anyway, so id rather it went to you first.

And +1 on the if you need anything else bud.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> thankyou everyone xxxx so much!


Glad you got all your stuff OK mate.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Nidge said:


> Glad you got all your stuff OK mate.[/quote
> 
> mate you are a diamond x


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> I know im a bit late, now this isn't a promise but in the next few weeks, i 'might' be coming into some money.
> 
> Now this will be spent on a new telly.
> 
> ...


mate id really appreciate that...could u fit it too haha x


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

This has been like a UK-Muscle challenge Anneka!

Great to see and all the best for the future!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

DeepPurple - going to PM you buddy. I'm still in Mexico!!!!! But I dont want you to think I have forgotten about you!!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> mate id really appreciate that...could u fit it too haha x


Gonna need a tv license and money to pay the electric mate


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

This is a tragic thread and Its unbelievable how many members have offered to help, I doubt there's another forum with so many top notch members!

If there's anything I can do mate, drop me a PM.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Barker said:


> Gonna need a tv license and money to pay the electric mate


hey mate 

yea buddy i know, realised this earlier. tv licences are expensive arent they?

do you have to have a tv licence if you were to use it for dvd's? x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate dont worry about a tv licence. They have no right of entry into your house. Just tell them no comprendhe and shut the door.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Fcuk the tv license men, i honestly havent paid them ever in my life. Just dont answer teh dor to them. I had one shouting through teh letter box before saying "i know your in thereeeee",lol. Me and the mates just turned laughed at him then turned the music up and he couldnt do fcuk all about it


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mate dont worry about a tv licence. They have no right of entry into your house. Just tell them no comprendhe and shut the door.


bit rude  x


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Wish you all the best man, take it easy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

deeppurple:2471256 said:


> bit rude  x


Not as rude as them targetting single mothers mate. Fu*k em.


----------



## dannad (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow I have never seen this type of kind behaviour before on any other forum, I guess I assumed most of todays society was cu*ts. It's nice to see some amazing people about for a change. This threads really made my day.

Milky & Nidge - Fair play to you both, amazingly kind hearted pair of gentleman. I wish you all the best & everybody else who has helped this guy out.

To the O.P I have some supplements, partly used because I didn't like the flavour or whatever, some new - Various creatines, protein powders, may have some protein bars etc if they're any use PM me your address & I will throw them into a box & send them off to you


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

milky, nidge and others have been amazing. its cool to have a bit of tinned food in the cupboard too!

x

ps - u cant be pm'd . i always use pms on here to keep in touch with people if you put on here your email address ill gladly keep in contact. i gotta admit ukm has actually partially helped keep my sanity!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

deeppurple:2471987 said:


> milky, nidge and others have been amazing. its cool to have a bit of tinned food in the cupboard too!
> 
> x
> 
> ps - u cant be pm'd . i always use pms on here to keep in touch with people if you put on here your email address ill gladly keep in contact. i gotta admit ukm has actually partially helped keep my sanity!


Were all glad we coukd help.mate and still want too.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

mate uve been legendary x


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Did you get an airbed?

If not please let me know and I'll drop one in a box and send it to you. Am currently in Korea on business, back Friday - so probably early next week.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Did you get an airbed?
> 
> If not please let me know and I'll drop one in a box and send it to you. Am currently in Korea on business, back Friday - so probably early next week.
> 
> ...


no buddy somebody was sending one but it never got sent xx


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dp do you have an Asda nearby...?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

yes buddy but im not allowed in there!!

haha during my breakdown period i did summin stupid in there :-s

x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sh*t they sell camping gear in there.

Rite if your not sorted fir when l.get back mate were on it.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Milky Pm'd you mate.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

deeppurple said:


> no buddy somebody was sending one but it never got sent xx


OK then I will drop one in the post as soon as I get back from Korea. Anything else you are missing, to make your place more liveable?

Cheers

D


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> milky, nidge and others have been amazing. its cool to have a bit of tinned food in the cupboard too!
> 
> x
> 
> ps - u cant be pm'd . i always use pms on here to keep in touch with people if you put on here your email address ill gladly keep in contact. i gotta admit ukm has actually partially helped keep my sanity!


Glad your getting yourself sorted out mate, if you need anything else let me know.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can l just say Nidge, Diggy and all rhe rest of the guys and girls on here who have contrubuted in a positive way you make me proud to be a member of this forum.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Milky said:


> Can l just say Nidge, Diggy and all rhe rest of the guys and girls on here who have contrubuted in a positive way you make me proud to be a member of this forum.


It's the least we could mate, you were there along the way to mate offering him kip bags and camping stoves.

Maybe we should set up a UKM charity where people send their unwanted gear to someone who has decent lock up for dry storage then if a member gets into a state like Deeppurple we can all act.

I can get hold of a 12x6 storage container for peanuts a week something like £6 a week rental, it's secure and made of steel.

Just a thought.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Nidge said:


> It's the least we could mate, you were there along the way to mate offering him kip bags and camping stoves.
> 
> Maybe we should set up a UKM charity where people send their unwanted gear to someone who has decent lock up for dry storage then if a member gets into a state like Deeppurple we can all act.
> 
> ...


Not a bad idea Nidge. We all must clear out all sorts of perfectly useful gear each year, I try to get it to charity shops, but not always the way. Might be good then to get it to people we have a connection with as well, even if it is 'virtual'.

We store quite a bit in the loft - but it goes up but never comes down. Just took 3 old TVs to the local charity shop for example, all working fine.

Also we could see whether the powers that be could make a sticky for a 'need help?' message, and use it as a general area for help - physica, emotional or psychological for those on UK-M that are having tough times whatever they are.

Cheers

D


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nidge, Diggy how about a sticky " has anyone got " or similar..?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm with ya.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

oh buddy!!! i need new feetwear! x


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

to the people who have helped me.

i wanted to say thankyou from the bottom of my heart.

right now im wearing some clothing that somebody on here sent me  guess whom! x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Nidge said:


> It's the least we could mate, you were there along the way to mate offering him kip bags and camping stoves.
> 
> Maybe we should set up a UKM charity where people send their unwanted gear to someone who has decent lock up for dry storage then if a member gets into a state like Deeppurple we can all act.
> 
> ...


great idea


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Nidge, Diggy how about a sticky " has anyone got " or similar..?


I'm in mate.

Time to petition Lorian, perhaps via Katy - the compassionate Mod. 

Cheers

D

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

of course when i am in the situation to help out i shall return the favour x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> of course when i am in the situation to help out i shall return the favour x


Mate all we want is for you to get to that place.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> of course when i am in the situation to help out i shall return the favour x


If you ever need to get away for a few weeks there's a spare bed in our house mate with your own bathroom and toilet. Your more than welcome to stay for a week or so to get your head sorted, all free of course.

Let me know when you've got a few weeks spare and I'll sort some travel out for you.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Right, I can get my paws on a 12ftx6ft store for nothing a week, all it will cost is delivery which I'm sure I can get delivered for next to nothing. I've got a 5ftx6ft concrete slab at the bottom of my garden which the store will sit just right on.

The store needs a few new locks which I can get from work for nothing.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nidge:2480102 said:


> Right, I can get my paws on a 12ftx6ft store for nothing a week, all it will cost is delivery which I'm sure I can get delivered for next to nothing. I've got a 5ftx6ft concrete slab at the bottom of my garden which the store will sit just right on.
> 
> The store needs a few new locks which I can get from work for nothing.


Game on then.

Pm.me Nidge if you incur any costs at all and l will split them with you.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Game on then.
> 
> Pm.me Nidge if you incur any costs at all and l will split them with you.


Ditto, a three way split will make it even easier. 

Good work Nidge, justneed to petition the mods for a sticky.

Cheers

D

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Milky said:


> Game on then.
> 
> Pm.me Nidge if you incur any costs at all and l will split them with you.


OK mate will do, I'm back in work on Tuesday morning so I'll get onto it first thing.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

DiggyV said:


> Ditto, a three way split will make it even easier.
> 
> Good work Nidge, justneed to petition the mods for a sticky.
> 
> ...


Ok mate cheers, leave it with me I'll have a word with the Leedale driver who does our deliveries, he likes a drink so I can feel a nice little tipple being swerved his way.:cool:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm in mate. If there's any cost incurred happy to chip in.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

hey peeps. wont be on the forum much for a lil while as mb are running low on laptop....but no fear i will be back soon  xxxxx


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> Hi all. its been some time. havent been able to come on here as ive been unwell....very unwell. Ended up in a Mental Hospital!
> 
> Basically I was admitted into mental hospital for reasons i wont divulge on here except for a few close friends knowing....I was very ill and nearly died twice. Upon release I was homeless...the council gave me emergency accomodation in a diny dive of a flat with absolutely no furnishing. I was greatul of course for getting a roof over my head but not very happy with me only having clothes on my back and thats it. No money, food or nothing.
> 
> ...


man up and get a job you bum


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

scouse2010 said:


> man up and get a job you bum


ohhh somebodys recently had a paddywaddy!

i have actually learned to enjoy these childish comments so i'll say one back haha.

i would get a job if your mum would get off my c*ck


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

scouse2010 said:


> man up and get a job you bum


You first class pr**k....

Why dont you grow up and keep your stupid infantile comments to yourself.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

scouse2010 said:


> man up and get a job you bum


You nob.

If you cant contribute in a positive manner, to a thread posted by someone obviously in need of a friend (real or virtual), then save your energy and leave via the nearest exit.

Good job the OP can deal with this now.

Tool


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> You first class pr**k....
> 
> Why dont you grow up and keep your stupid infantile comments to yourself.


Beat me to it 

Was waiting for a signal to send mine, and you beat me you git. :lol: :lol:

Cheers

D

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi sorry i have not read all the post just the first few pages, but if you have declared yourself homeless to your local council, they should and would, especially if you're not well, first off put you up in a kind of half-way house&#8230;for most a week until the council find you a fully furnished homeless unit, for up to 4 month, then after that, you will be offered a unfurnished home. But the council will give you a bed, and most cooking facility's, and then your halfway there. Get yourself well, first and for most, as your health is the most important thing, and maybe start looking for a part time job, just to get you back into the swing of things again&#8230;will give you a good confidence boost, oh and for the record next time you go back to the fecking job centre use the phones in there for the ****ers and tell then you want put on income related ESA, as if you have sick notes, doctors letters, social work letters you have all the proof you need, to be on that benefit&#8230;.hope this helps

Andy


----------



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

scouse2010 said:


> man up and get a job you bum


WHAT a ****ing fanny you are!!! if i were a mod, you would get an AUTO BAN!!! Feck it.....BAN his skanky piped ass!!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Mate your scouse, visiting the job center isn't a job.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

scouse2010 said:


> man up and get a job you bum


C u next Tuesday


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

"Get a job" from a scouser! Now thats irony. Oh and you're a bellend!


----------



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

Lloyd DA said:


> Mate your scouse, visiting the job center isn't a job.


Sorry what, could you maybe elaberate. speak more clearly so i understand what the hell your talking about, and prrehaps re-read my post!! HAHAH feck it, sorry bro just understood what you were talking about...sorry bro


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TBF there are some decent lads on here from Liverpool so lets not alienate them all because of one inconsiderate idiot.


----------



## beanpole (Jun 27, 2011)

scouse2010 said:


> man up and get a job you bum


good job you sed this on a forum mate as if we were all together in the flesh..... messy.

stupid comment, from a stupid person.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RFC_Thistle said:


> Sorry what, could you maybe elaberate. speak more clearly so i understand what the hell your talking about, and prrehaps re-read my post!!


It wasnt aimed at you mate.


----------



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> It wasnt aimed at you mate.


i Know lol..DOH!!!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

RFC_Thistle said:


> Sorry what, could you maybe elaberate. speak more clearly so i understand what the hell your talking about, and prrehaps re-read my post!! HAHAH feck it, sorry bro just understood what you were talking about...sorry bro


I should have quoted him tbf lol.


----------



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

Lloyd DA said:


> I should have quoted him tbf lol.


Na my fault tbf, but hey...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

go easy on the scousers boys!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

scouse2010 said:


> man up and get a job you bum


You fcuckin bellwhiff you. Do us a favour and tie some chains to your feet and take a swim in the Mersey.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I can't go easy on the scousers. I'm a Manc and it's not in my nature! OJ!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> I can't go easy on the scousers. I'm a Manc and it's not in my nature! OJ!


fair comment!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Alright, alright. Calm down, calm down. :lol: :lol:

Cheers

D

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

haha thankyou all for sticking up for me!!!!!

its been quite funny to read some of these posts! and milky since when did your arms get so fking hench!?!?

as for the person who said about the job ; i cannot get a job yet i am not allowed although i have recently applied for some security work. i am going to try to get some in london out of the way of where i live and if i get a job offer i will beg my doctor to give me a chance and see even if he will give me a 2 week shot which would be awesome. i may realise after a wee while i may not be ready yet as i am not ''back on my feet'' so to say. i still have a LOT to sort out, but thanks to some lads on here i am that wee bit better. i still have a few tins in the cupboard!!  x


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

whys dannad banned he seemed like a nice chap x


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

deeppurple said:


> whys dannad banned he seemed like a nice chap x


really???

Check these posts out:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/148743-no-disrespect-but-greenspin.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/148747-milky-here-one-better-than-you-asked.html

second one also has PSCarb's reasons for banning him.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

ohhh i didnt see that i stand corrected. i gotta admit though calling milky ginger made me giggle haha!! xx


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> ohhh i didnt see that i stand corrected. i gotta admit though calling milky ginger made me giggle haha!! xx


Oi tw*tty...... you could be next to feel my wrath......

I aint ginger !!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

i guessed that haha thats why i laughed so much !


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

thread smells of bums


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nidge said:


> You fcuckin bellwhiff you. Do us a favour and tie some chains to your feet and take a swim in the Mersey.


haha why are you fuming so much it's only the internet


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

scouse2010 said:


> thread smells of bums


do you sniff alot of bums?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> do you sniff alot of bums?


I guess his bum was sniffed alot behind bars, which is why he has a chip on his shoulder..


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> do you sniff alot of bums?


only female bums


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm suprised you are allowed the internet, Scoucers shouldnt be allowed it... then again, suppose they have it in the job center dont they?


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

First off everyone ignore scouser 2010 , dont even rise to him no point at all .

Secondly dp i feel for you bro , must be hard !! im having a clearout of my gaf this weekend loads of things going even to the likes of books ect that might keep you occupied?

I can get mobile an dongle top ups at cost so what network are you on an i will personally make sure you are looked after there ! have an old tv (not flat screen tho) and a freeview box .

plus i work in dartford and would happily throw loads in the back of the van and come see ya , ill take ya out for a steak and a pint no sweat !

let me know fella


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

finally! a bit of good news!

received a letter today from the MP!

''Thankyou for your recent correspondence in which you informed me of your situation.

I understand your fustration at this time and I have made written representations on your behalf to Kent County Council

and Lord Freud, the Parliamentary Under-Secretary of State (Welfare Reform). I will let you know as soon as I receive a response

from them.

In the meantime I recommend that you go foward with the appeal as these things take time.

Good luck my friend.''

Now some of you may go ''only a letter!'' but for you who do not know Lord Freud is the MAN when it comes to stuff like this, since he is the one literally in charge of the ''yes'' and ''no's'' when it comes to the welfare system. Hopefully i should get a result!!

Slighty happier today.....


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Dantreadz85 said:


> First off everyone ignore scouser 2010 , dont even rise to him no point at all .
> 
> Secondly dp i feel for you bro , must be hard !! im having a clearout of my gaf this weekend loads of things going even to the likes of books ect that might keep you occupied?
> 
> ...


hi , i shall pm x


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> hi , i shall pm x


 alright son


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> finally! a bit of good news!
> 
> received a letter today from the MP!
> 
> ...


good luck man. fingers crossed


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dantreadz85 said:


> First off everyone ignore scouser 2010 , dont even rise to him no point at all .
> 
> Secondly dp i feel for you bro , must be hard !! im having a clearout of my gaf this weekend loads of things going even to the likes of books ect that might keep you occupied?
> 
> ...


Top man.......


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Really glad youve got some good news. Only just found this thread as i dont scout the site much.

I cant even begin to imagine what you must be going through, just cant believe that the country is letting this sort of thing happen to people when there are people who arent citizens of this country that were paying for to live, and the lazy people who cant be bothered to get a job who pop out kids every other day.

Really hope you get sorted soon, good luck.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

went to shelter today as they said they could help the grant case

much use they turned out to be!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

No luck mate?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

update - sorry im hardly on, very little data left but uncle is soon to top me up a bit.

they turned down the appeal, so ive got the IRS involved, shouls have a final outcome within 21 days x


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm hoping it all works out for you buddy.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate if l get you a voucher anf pm you the number can you top yourself up. .?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Milky, might be difficult on a broadband stick. Easiest way is if DP sends us a PM with the number for his BB stick, and it can then be done at a cashpoint. Goes straight on his quota, easy as. I do it on ours.

DP, drop us a PM WITH THE bb stick phone number mate OK.

Cheers

Diggy

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

You guys always seem to restore my faith in human nature whenever it gets shakey. :cowboy:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

hey guys, sorry its been a couple of weeks, got no MB so im on a friends laptop.

just to update that the IRS refused my application for my community care grant, so i went through legal advice which has put me through to the health obundsmen , and my MP is on my side too.

the jobcentre really are putting in every stop they can!!! due to no chance of getting a grant now, since it was their error in notifying me i was on the correct benefit at the time, we're going for an ''ex-gratia'' payment. the legal advice board believe that i am entitled to this for all the hassle ive been put through.

sorry i aint been on recently, no fault of mine.....have no access to web, but will be on more frequently when all sorted!!!!

take care guys,

dp xxx


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hope everything gets sorted for you mate x


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow the responses on this thread are amazing, do you have a bank account mate? I can transfer £100 to you now.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

cheers my man, but i think its the states job to finally sort this once and for all x


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Keep plugging away mate, I hope you get a result soon.


----------



## Brownz (Mar 31, 2011)

deeppurple said:


> cheers my man, but i think its the states job to finally sort this once and for all x


Shame u dont live near me bro i cud sort u out with some connections, it does suck man but listen wen a magepie loses its mate does it not still carry on? wen a lion first goes hunting for the first time does it give up straight away? does a champion in the gym wheather he be natty or not doesent he push to failure regardless of wot society think of him?

*if the system plays u mate then play the system* u must survive just like a* champion pushing to failure just like the lion that gets the kill and just like the magpie who flys above everybody else* u understand wot im saying bro?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

cheers mate, i am. might be moving out of the abomination of a place i am in soon too, theyve finally realised putting somebody who is mentally ill with a bunch of drug abusers and so forth might actually not be best for his wellbeing!!!

if this new place does come about, i welcome all who have helped in some way to come and visit this place, its a nice lil bungalow


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Fat said:


> Wow the responses on this thread are amazing, do you have a bank account mate? I can transfer £100 to you now.


ps - legend.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

DP - Glad your still with us mate! 

Did that final package ever turn up buddy?

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The offer of a top up still stands mate if you want it?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

was actually going to pm you on this. called some company and got nowhere with it!!!

ive only been able to access the web today due to being at a friends house and using his laptop so im going to try to ring them again tomorrow. was wondering when they were going to redeliver when i called lol xx


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

This forum is one of the best communities ive seen online.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

deeppurple said:


> was actually going to pm you on this. called some company and got nowhere with it!!!
> 
> ive only been able to access the web today due to being at a friends house and using his laptop so im going to try to ring them again tomorrow. was wondering when they were going to redeliver when i called lol xx


Let me know how it goes mate. hopefully its still at the depot.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

Man alive, what a thread!!! Dont even know you guys, but makes me walk tall and proud to be a member of UK-M:clap:

Except that pr**k whos name shall not be mentioned!!! :ban:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I love it, it is the best forum.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

RFC_Thistle said:


> Man alive, what a thread!!! Dont even know you guys, but makes me walk tall and proud to be a member of UK-M:clap:
> 
> Except that pr**k whos name shall not be mentioned!!! :ban:


There's always one though isn't there.

But it is a damned fine forum, real sense of community, lots of people all willing to help out in whatever way they can.

Its briliant. I love it. (I'm getting all 'hackskii' and luvvy now..... :lol: ). You know there's no offence there Hacks! 

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

First of all i'd like to say weldone for keeping your head on and trying to resolve your issue, things like this can easily knock you back so weldone for that.

Its sad that your in the situation that you are in, i have read all the post and i know that in the beginning you wouldn't take anything off of anyone. Its a bit sad as there are genuine people out there that want to help you out, not for gain but because they care, which brings me to my next point.

I am also in Kent so if you are in Gravesend then that is a 20 minute drive for me. Do you eat eggs? Milk? are you in during the day?

I have accounts with a few cash and carries and can bring you 160 eggs and 16 pints of milk if you'll let me, there will probably be some other goodies there but until i get to the cash and carry i wont know what they are. I will pm you to tell you to look at this thread, but seriously, don't turn down my offer as you will offend me. I know all about the macho, dignity, self respect thing, but don't look a gift horse in the mouth.

Hope you are well dude and keeping your head above water.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> First of all i'd like to say weldone for keeping your head on and trying to resolve your issue, things like this can easily knock you back so weldone for that.
> 
> Its sad that your in the situation that you are in, i have read all the post and i know that in the beginning you wouldn't take anything off of anyone. Its a bit sad as there are genuine people out there that want to help you out, not for gain but because they care, which brings me to my next point.
> 
> ...


buddy, thankyou, but ive not even a place to store the chilled stuff! bloody mini fridge i did have uses farrrr too much electricty and only chills for a day before it goes funny xx

but thankyou x


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

Deeppurple i feel for you mate, this is no good. The slags round here pop out a few kids and land a house with more benefits than i earn wages and then theres a decent guy like you on his ar5e who needs help getting fvcked around like this.

Wish i could help you out im on my ar5e at the minute money wise and havent got nothing of use to you either!

Milky diggy v nidge you guys are all fvcking awesome you should be proud, this thread has been saddening and refreshing at the same time, what a great forum and community.

Glad to be a member of ukm


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

im thrilled things are turning around for your mate i really do hope they get even better you seem like a really nice genuine bloke! and to all the guys on the forum who have offered their help and support give yourselfs a pat on the back i doubt you would see any generosity like this anywhere else ****ing great people on this forum!

much love x


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

I've just sat and read this whole thread.

Really makes me proud to not only be a member of UK-M, but to be a part of this sport, where I have made so many friends, some of whom i will keep close forever.

I only wish that I could sympathise with you as I can imagine your situation to be hell. However I can guarantee a lot of people have read this thread and it has caused a lot of soul searching in the individuals who read it. I certainly did.

Keep your chin up brother, and always keep your eyes on the light at the end of the tunnel, somedays it will seem bleak and dim, however chin up, and always remember that the UK-M community is always here.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

hard to see light brother when the government wont admit wrong. x


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> hey guys, sorry its been a couple of weeks, got no MB so im on a friends laptop.
> 
> just to update that the IRS refused my application for my community care grant, so i went through legal advice which has put me through to the health obundsmen , and my MP is on my side too.
> 
> ...


Hey mate I was thinking about you the other day and how you were getting on. If you need to get away for a few days let me know and I'll sort some train travel out for you so you can have a few days up here, I've got 2 spare rooms doing nothing so your welcome to spend a few weeks here free of charge.

Also, I've got a 3 dongle here on contract if you want to borrow it for a few weeks, as long as you send it me back when you've finished your welcome to borrow it free of charge of course.

If your struggling for food I'll do an ASDA shop online and get them to deliver it to your address if you want.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> hard to see light brother when the government wont admit wrong. x


The Government are cnuts mate and won't help those who need it. They'd sooner give brand new gaffs out to women who are baby production machines.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

I can only back up everyone else in saying that yes there are some people on here of a different caliber who will help and give out of true careness and love. This is *priceless*.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

deeppurple said:


> hard to see light brother when the government wont admit wrong. x


thats because the government are ****s bro sometimes you have to take things into your own hands im saying become a drug dealer but dont let them ****ers drag you down!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Nidge said:


> Hey mate I was thinking about you the other day and how you were getting on. If you need to get away for a few days let me know and I'll sort some train travel out for you so you can have a few days up here, I've got 2 spare rooms doing nothing so your welcome to spend a few weeks here free of charge.
> 
> Also, I've got a 3 dongle here on contract if you want to borrow it for a few weeks, as long as you send it me back when you've finished your welcome to borrow it free of charge of course.
> 
> If your struggling for food I'll do an ASDA shop online and get them to deliver it to your address if you want.


thanks buddy, but you have done MORE THAN ENOUGH in the past, i am actually wearing a top you sent down!!

xx


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

joyous news!!!!

first good thing in a long time.

after months of debates between the council and me, my MP, my social worker, my mental health worker and several references from other professional bodies the council have FINALLY decided to MOVE me from the dive I am living in.

No lie, i am being moved to a cute little bungalow with heating that does work, a new kitchen and bathroom is being fitted before i move in....and the garden is massive! well, when i say massive, i mean it must be a good 30m long and 15m wide. and for somebody who hasnt had a garden i am overjoyed!!! im talking MC Hammer with a multi coloured piece of 9 inch floppy love plastic in each hand moonwalking whilst being sodomised by an ecstatic lesbian with a strap on!

money, food and furnishing is still a huge problem but at least ive a nice house!!!!

so i am going to ask something rude now to you people, and please dont take offence as some have offered help, has anybody got a decent sturdy strong barbell and weights i can have/buy stupidly cheap? i can start deadlifting/OHP'ing in the back garden which will be a great way of putting my mind into focus

ill need to accumulate a good few hundred kg of weights, but it will be so appreciated if people could help me. plus ill have a small room that im converting into a second bedroom, anybody whos helped is welcome to come and stay the weekend when its all sorted!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

and sorry, for those questioning whether i should be putting weights in priority of eating, im not. i manage usually to get a meal in me a day, but strongman is part of my life. i live it, i breathe it, i miss it badly and when i know i am due and supposed to be going to the gym i get the ''jitters'' and get very fustrated i cant go!

im hoping it will get me back on track.


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

I dont know you mate but ive read your thread im and im made up for you. Its about time this government did something for our own people


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate l am made up fot you....

Let us know if you need any bits and bats...


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Let me know when you get a fridge as my offer still stands.


----------



## RFC_Thistle (Feb 3, 2010)

deeppurple, So happy for you bro..really honestly!! if your on benefits you can go to a local council run gym and 50% off normal prices, and thats for everything. Gym, swimming, classes...if thats your thing...sauna....put it this way, im not working right now and it costs me £2.55 for the gym, cant argue with that. If i were you i would take each day as it comes, if you wanna train, then train. Find a local council run gym, and bang it starting to happen. Before i had my own free weights, i used to use black bin bags full of all sorts as my work out...now i dead lift my ego cause its just so big lol


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mate l am made up fot you....
> 
> Let us know if you need any bits and bats...


20kg, 10kg, 5kg, 2.5kg plates and a barbell my brother


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Let me know when you get a fridge as my offer still stands.


how would it get to me buddy xx


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

RFC_Thistle said:


> deeppurple, So happy for you bro..really honestly!! if your on benefits you can go to a local council run gym and 50% off normal prices, and thats for everything. Gym, swimming, classes...if thats your thing...sauna....put it this way, im not working right now and it costs me £2.55 for the gym, cant argue with that. If i were you i would take each day as it comes, if you wanna train, then train. Find a local council run gym, and bang it starting to happen. Before i had my own free weights, i used to use black bin bags full of all sorts as my work out...now i dead lift my ego cause its just so big lol


had a look about as far as i can see there isnt one round here. there is a ''community gym'' 5 miles away but no lie it is so run down and all the ex cons go there upon release....i cant go there me friend x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> 20kg, 10kg, 5kg, 2.5kg plates and a barbell my brother


See what l can do ..

Doing my mate who owns my old gyma big faver tomorow so l will drop the hint..


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> See what l can do ..
> 
> Doing my mate who owns my old gyma big faver tomorow so l will drop the hint..


legend! im sure if you wear a hoodie.... between those big lats and triceps you can nick 8 20's, 4 10's, 4 5's and 4 2.5's without him noticing! if he does say you look a bit podgy just say you feel bloated, you might get some free gaviscon then too! (or however you spell) x


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad you finally have got something sorted, just a shame it's taken so long! Well done for persisting and not letting them get away with fobbing you off.

I swear some of these cnuts take courses in how to fill forms out in order to claim housing/benefits etc.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

just caught up with this thread. chuffed for you mate that you found somewhere. don't know how you're fixed for sounds, but I've got a sony cd player (remember them?) and a pair of whopping cerwin vega speakers sitting in my shed that you can have if you want. You'd need to get an amp, but this mightn't be very high on your list of priorities! I'm in the east midlands and could drop them off if you were anywhere near. As I say, it's probably not very high on your list of priorities, but bear it in mind - they're not going anywhere.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Mate that's sh!t hot news I'm made up for you and you new place. This is a new chapter mate after all you've been through.


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Chuffed for you mate

Been reading this thread for a couple of months now and think the help and charity you have received is amazing.

How's the job hunting going? I know in my area there are always a few cash in hand KP, bar, waiter et jobs floating around. Obviously not the best paid jobs in the world, but a job never the less, and would deffinately help you get a hold of a few weights, barbelle etc...

My brother was having some 'issues' a couple of years ago, and was struggling with finding a job. I printed off 50 quite basic CVs and me and him spent the day going into every possible restaurant, bar, club and small business we could find handing them out - by the end of the day he had 3 solid job offers and a few more maybees - he had started his new job by the end of the week. He's not there now, but it certainly put him back on the right track.

I know it's hard to think about starting a new job when your head isn't right (believe me I've been there!!) but if you ever need any help with CV just let me know and i will try and help.

J


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

cheers lads,

lumix mate, i am not supposed to work!! x


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> cheers lads,
> 
> lumix mate, i am not supposed to work!! x


Sorry mate - was just a thought...


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

im in a comfy bed tonighttttt  just for tonight but yaaay

and web access! wheres my weight plates and barbell lol 

hope your all well xx


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Glad to hear your okay brother.

Keep in touch.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey matey, hope your ok.

I have been where you are. In harplands mental hospital in stoke, So depressed, anxiety that was crippling.

Just wanted to say, you can recover mate, you really can. Was a mess, never, and I mean never thought thought I would again be able to do normal stuff again. tbh mate in terms of help, the hospital offered very little. I had to just, go from strength to strength on my own. You have to remeber that even though you feel dis-orientating, its as natural as getting flu.

I was consantly but slowly reaching upwards, meditation, training, and restfull sleep were my friends. All that other stuff can wait mate.

MIND the charity were very good. is worth contacting. They helped a lot. In fact gave me a life line.

You will get better mate, I promise, take the help and support is my advise, you will not do this on your own. You really won't.

PM me anytime, would hate to see you go under.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

hey all, web access is very limited. but hope your all well


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> hey all, web access is very limited. but hope your all well


Mate let me top up your bloody dongle for gods sake....


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

no point me brother, cant even afford leccy at the mo.

nice house, thats bout it haha.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> no point me brother, cant even afford leccy at the mo.
> 
> nice house, thats bout it haha.


Feck me !

Address mate please.... take it your on a card meter ?

Dont perform just pm me and l will sort something please mate... its getting fu*king cold out there and l want to help.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I want to help too, let me know how I can do this.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Just read all this and the compassion and humanity shown by some of the members here is incredible.

To deeppurple, I have as close to **** all as you can get in terms of material things right now, but I'm just the other side of the water in Essex and if I'm not training I'm doing **** all so if you're ever bored and want a chat... Let me know. I'm alright once you get to know me  it's the first few months of me being a dickhead that's hard! Anyway mate, over the moon that your life is on the up and again, proud to be a member of UKM!


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

R.I.P 'Great' Britain


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Milky said:


> Feck me !
> 
> Address mate please.... take it your on a card meter ?
> 
> Dont perform just pm me and l will sort something please mate... its getting fu*king cold out there and l want to help.


You fcukin tell him Milky, if he doesn't start and accept stuff now he's gunna get a Notts kiss. :thumb:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

hackskii said:


> I want to help too, let me know how I can do this.


i remember you doing me a massive favour in the past with the person who sold me a bulk load of fake ''supplimentation'' from this forum.

i wont say no more, but after all you did my friend, it is ME owing you a favour. i will never ever ever ask anything from you, but remember i owe you one. as long as its not material stuff at the mo haha. i owe you.

x


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Nidge said:


> You fcukin tell him Milky, if he doesn't start and accept stuff now he's gunna get a Notts kiss. :thumb:


the trousers you sent me ripped!!! damn self destruct trousers! put my leg in them and the inner lining fell out with my foot haha!! luckily, in my spare useless time ive become quite the sewer. therefore, i shall sew! x


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> Feck me !
> 
> Address mate please.... take it your on a card meter ?
> 
> Dont perform just pm me and l will sort something please mate... its getting fu*king cold out there and l want to help.


not performing brother, just being totally honest. after all that time of laying on cold floor im used to it. dont worry winstaan. all i will say is that life is getting poor quickly. lovely bungalow, spent the last several days doing the huge garden (it was so overgrown and i managed to mow and strim it with the 86p i had on the meter hahaha beat that!!!!)....oh by the way when its all sorted please come visit! i dont see light at the end of the tunnel now, you lads gave me hope and my MP really is doing all he can, they are a powerful figure but just one can't change the law...i think soon time is up. and when it is, i hope i become a martyr. not in the sense of people will worship me, but in the sense that my story will become well known amongst people and THEN JUST MAYBE they'll sort things out. somebody i know just got a community grant for a new washing machine....because he has 4 kids he asked for more money for a ''large load'' machine. they gave him 400. HE has a part time job but the household also gets income support. was happy for him, but im livid why i wont get that. man, if i got 400 quid, id get a nice basic bed and mattress (that'd probably be about 250 for a mattress that wont break after a month) and spend the rest on food and essentials such as bulbs (got none!) and some new clothes as i have little more than what nidge sent me.

sorry for the rant, ive been feeling more and more angry the past week, although i do have friends i see little of them now, especially now im secluded in the country.

not being a drama queen, but if something does happen im sure itll hit some sort of paper, then do me a favour and please spread my story!!

i know others have helped, but milky, nidge and hacksii (last year) you are amazing people.

x


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Tasty said:


> Just read all this and the compassion and humanity shown by some of the members here is incredible.
> 
> To deeppurple, I have as close to **** all as you can get in terms of material things right now, but I'm just the other side of the water in Essex and if I'm not training I'm doing **** all so if you're ever bored and want a chat... Let me know. I'm alright once you get to know me  it's the first few months of me being a dickhead that's hard! Anyway mate, over the moon that your life is on the up and again, proud to be a member of UKM!


cheers my man, right now ive got no heating , electric or anything so you'll freeze your tits off here (theres only room for me to wrap up in my duvet!!)...but youre welcome to visit. i have however got a kettle and a few teabags left so i can make you tea!!!

you are welcome to visit me, but no offence but i wont visit you at the moment, as much as a sin it is i HATE going to others and seeing furnishings. it really upsets me, makes me kind of jealous. i never knew how much anyone could take a couch for granted haha, i know i did!

whats really bought me down is that the council are coming round to wallpaper my bedroom....i asked if they would ditch that and send me a bed/couch as to be honest it'll probably cost them more paying the contractors to do my walls....but i got a no.

oh well, at least i can freeze to death with nice wallpaper haha 

and no im not going for sympathy, i just always try to make a bit of humour out of it, suppose in an odd sense it keeps you ticking over if you try to see the funny side.

come visit my friend. theres a PG cup waiting for you.

x


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

sorry for all these multiple posts i dont know how to do multiple quotes.

MILKY brother

please tell me you got somewhere with the barbell and weights. x


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Mate if I come to visit, we can go to the pub and have some dinner and a beer. Pubs tend to have heating and comfy chairs... I would come to yours but I've heard it's freezing and there's sod all to sit on 

Less of the martyr talk though, I'm sure someone on here that has offered help will have at the very least an electric heater and a couple of quid for the electric key (I've been there myself, I had a flat years ago with no heating and a key meter and a mate had to provide me with the heater and the money for the key) - I understand and begrudgingly respect you not wanting charity (although it is annoying, because you could have a much better quality of life) but if it's that bad, take the help. You're no use to anyone as a martyr, the story might not get out and it will have all been in vain. Think of all things you're yet to acheive, even down to powerlifts - don't you want to get back on your feet, into the gym and smash some pbs??

Let people help you, we've all been on our **** before - maybe not in the same situation as you but that's why people want to help. I've had situations where I could reasonably have ended up right where you are now, it scares me that the system wouldn't help me but it warms me that people would. Take the offers bro, one day karma will come back around.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Alright G, hows it hanging? Glad to see you are learning to take help when offered! Really, i told ya sometime ago that sometimes ya gotta swallow yer pride as its only YOU who has a problem with it, everyone else just wants to help! I also remember telling you, when you wouldn't give me your addy that not everyone is a cvnt trying to get info so they can use it against you....point proven:tongue: (jeez that took a LOOONNGGGG time! haha, but i am like an elephant and never forget )

As for what i have read...makes me proud to be a uk-m member and know i am part of such a caring community......and that leads me onto this.....

If he doesn't want your charity i will take it, anyone got slut heels, size 5(or six if they are over 6" high) I got all the housey stuff, so only those with excess heelage should apply:lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

On offer to you G, two sick children aged 6 and 3, who keep puking over my lovely carpets and making me take them to hospital....free of charge, will even pay for delivery They make any house feel more homely:tongue:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

and to add, i can't afford your fare here, but i told ya before, you and the mrs are welcome at mines anytime.....only draw back is you'd have to put up with me haha


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Ser said:


> and to add, i can't afford your fare here, but i told ya before, you and the mrs are welcome at mines anytime.....only draw back is you'd have to put up with me haha


cheers ser, youve always been great to me.

dont see the lass much at the mo, shes miles away in her home and always works. she offers help and does bring over food now n then....but as you know its very early days with us two...im amazed shes even interested in somebody like me , i must come accross as a bum!! maybe if things get serious one day she'll buy me a bed and a decent amount of grub haha  x


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Tasty said:


> Mate if I come to visit, we can go to the pub and have some dinner and a beer. Pubs tend to have heating and comfy chairs... I would come to yours but I've heard it's freezing and there's sod all to sit on
> 
> Less of the martyr talk though, I'm sure someone on here that has offered help will have at the very least an electric heater and a couple of quid for the electric key (I've been there myself, I had a flat years ago with no heating and a key meter and a mate had to provide me with the heater and the money for the key) - I understand and begrudgingly respect you not wanting charity (although it is annoying, because you could have a much better quality of life) but if it's that bad, take the help. You're no use to anyone as a martyr, the story might not get out and it will have all been in vain. Think of all things you're yet to acheive, even down to powerlifts - don't you want to get back on your feet, into the gym and smash some pbs??
> 
> Let people help you, we've all been on our **** before - maybe not in the same situation as you but that's why people want to help. I've had situations where I could reasonably have ended up right where you are now, it scares me that the system wouldn't help me but it warms me that people would. Take the offers bro, one day karma will come back around.


i actually need little help my brother, just several hundred squid so i can have a home. instead of them sending bloody people round to check up on me, force medication on me (which i refuse) and whatnot, they would of saved a fortune. what they dont realise is if i had a home id be a lot happier. ill take some photos and upload on here, i wanna show my garden anyway hahaha x


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> cheers ser, youve always been great to me.
> 
> dont see the lass much at the mo, shes miles away in her home and always works. she offers help and does bring over food now n then....but as you know its very early days with us two...im amazed shes even interested in somebody like me , i must come accross as a bum!! maybe if things get serious one day she'll buy me a bed and a decent amount of grub haha  x


She already would have, but i talked her into my sick ways of making you suffer as much as possible for sexual kicks...your nice comfy bed is in a charity shop as we cackle together about your suffering, we were even gonna talk you into moving to Scotland...handle the lack of heat we get here!!!! :tongue: My gas meter thing has to be replaced on thursday...the guy came out at tea time, by that time the kids were hiding under blankets on the sofa with the snot frozen in drips off their noses! When i told C, she loved the idea and said thats what you deserve.... :whistling:

Man, i'm such a **** stirrer! 

In all seriousness, your a good guy(i know you don't really get to see the non joker side of me often) why wouldn't she like you? I mean, you got mates like me....so its obvious she would just LOVE you hehe.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

PS APPLY for income based ESA, and keep appealing the decision, if you make a pain in the @rse of yourself they just give in for peace and quiets sake, but that takes being on the phone everyday to said department.

Also, Get a DLA form.....get your social worker(or whoever) to fill it out for you, meaning they will tick the box at the back of said form saying you had it filled out by a professional......

and also, i got my phone nicked...now on different number so no nekkid pics to the old number, its only some smack head thats receiving them:laugh:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

i hope you havent been messaging the girl who ive only just got with it might scare her away haha!

looked in the only local charity shop that does beds....the british heart foundation. snooty or not, i WILL NOT sleep on the mattresses they have in there....they are brown and smell funny ser...like your fanny! ha! xx


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate l am on with the weights but l can help with the electric right now.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

gone are the days of you teaching me how to use juice lol!!! over a year ago!! mad!!

cant even afford dbol now, id do anything for that shizzle!! HELL IF THERES ANYONE WHO'LL TAKE A HAND JOB FOR 100 TABS LET ME KNOW!!! its going to be so much cheaper for me to train in my garden with a barbell and a few hundred kg of weights....milky said he might be able to help as a gym bloke owes him a favour COUGH HINT MILKY COUGH!!!

so hopefully that might bring light. even if i cant eat it would be good to train!! where im not using core muscles my tummys bulging now!!! no solid stomach for poor me no more.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mate l am on with the weights but l can help with the electric right now.


its on an orange key thingy, and i believe gas in on (as they say i french) ''le card'' and i cant post them up to you, just in case they went missing in post my brother xx


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Ser said:


> PS APPLY for income based ESA, and keep appealing the decision, if you make a pain in the @rse of yourself they just give in for peace and quiets sake, but that takes being on the phone everyday to said department.
> 
> Also, Get a DLA form.....get your social worker(or whoever) to fill it out for you, meaning they will tick the box at the back of said form saying you had it filled out by a professional......
> 
> and also, i got my phone nicked...now on different number so no nekkid pics to the old number, its only some smack head thats receiving them:laugh:


PM me your new number. i cant text very much due to the little credit i have but you should call sometime!!

i refuse to go on DLA....there are army veterans who lose their limbs. they are the ones who deserve it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

deeppurple:2569205 said:


> its on an orange key thingy, and i believe gas in on (as they say i french) ''le card'' and i cant post them up to you, just in case they went missing in post my brother xx


Ok but surely l can buy you a voucher or even some cash. ..?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> i hope you havent been messaging the girl who ive only just got with it might scare her away haha!
> 
> looked in the only local charity shop that does beds....the british heart foundation. snooty or not, i WILL NOT sleep on the mattresses they have in there....they are brown and smell funny ser...like your fanny! ha! xx


ey, my MTII fanny is nothing to joke about...but it doesn 't smell....well not of anything other than lovelyness, just your used to cok smell, thats why it seems 'funny'. And i haven't only been messaging your mrs....do you really believe she is at home working:whistling: I seduced her from right under your nose:lol: She loves my brown melanotanned fanny, and is living with me in my warm house, that has lots of furniture, so there:tongue:



deeppurple said:


> gone are the days of you teaching me how to use juice lol!!! over a year ago!! mad!!
> 
> cant even afford dbol now, id do anything for that shizzle!! HELL IF THERES ANYONE WHO'LL TAKE A HAND JOB FOR 100 TABS LET ME KNOW!!! its going to be so much cheaper for me to train in my garden with a barbell and a few hundred kg of weights....milky said he might be able to help as a gym bloke owes him a favour COUGH HINT MILKY COUGH!!!
> 
> so hopefully that might bring light. even if i cant eat it would be good to train!! where im not using core muscles my tummys bulging now!!! no solid stomach for poor me no more.


Hahaha, injection guides via webcam lmfao! No point training if you not gonna eat, you just gonna make your body eat its muscle!!! oh wait, yeah, lets do that, then you will be well skinny and i will be more hench standing next to you! haha. In all seriousness, eat cheap sources of protein, eggs(just so you know, financially you are NOT in the position to throw away any yolks, so whole eggs), tuna etc. Get on it, i looked the best i had ever done last year keeping me and two kids off of £30 per week last year, now of course i am improved and everyone should be embarrassed to stand next to my goddess like bod, Cecil, who today won the UKBFF Brits is asking for my advice on how to look hench:lol:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Ser said:


> ey, my MTII fanny is nothing to joke about...but it doesn 't smell....well not of anything other than lovelyness, just your used to cok smell, thats why it seems 'funny'. And i haven't only been messaging your mrs....do you really believe she is at home working:whistling: I seduced her from right under your nose:lol: She loves my brown melanotanned fanny, and is living with me in my warm house, that has lots of furniture, so there:tongue:


ewww serrrrr. ewwww!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Ser said:


> ey, my MTII fanny is nothing to joke about...but it doesn 't smell....well not of anything other than lovelyness, just your used to cok smell, thats why it seems 'funny'. And i haven't only been messaging your mrs....do you really believe she is at home working:whistling: I seduced her from right under your nose:lol: She loves my brown melanotanned fanny, and is living with me in my warm house, that has lots of furniture, so there:tongue:
> 
> Hahaha, injection guides via webcam lmfao! No point training if you not gonna eat, you just gonna make your body eat its muscle!!! oh wait, yeah, lets do that, then you will be well skinny and i will be more hench standing next to you! haha. In all seriousness, eat cheap sources of protein, eggs(just so you know, financially you are NOT in the position to throw away any yolks, so whole eggs), tuna etc. Get on it, i looked the best i had ever done last year keeping me and two kids off of £30 per week last year, now of course i am improved and everyone should be embarrassed to stand next to my goddess like bod, Cecil, who today won the UKBFF Brits is asking for my advice on how to look hench:lol:


Ha ha that has made my day.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> Ok but surely l can buy you a voucher or even some cash. ..?


how much, we talking, 300?  x


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> ewww serrrrr. ewwww!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Hows it this morn? Its bloody miserable here, kids are off school(was supposed to be their first day back, but having spent all night saturday in hospital with Fin, then most of sunday in a&e with Lauren, they get to have a few extra days off....and they are driving me bloody batty! Its gonna be a looonnnngggggg day! haha


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

for when the day is long!

forever carry on!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Listen, there are people here who are still willing to help you, me included. I know it is the Governments responsibility and if they can't help you now, we can. FFS let us help you. We wouldn't be offering if we didn't mean it. Please PM over your new address mate.

I dont mean to sound shirty here, but we can have you sorted out quickly, and this at the very least gives you the chance to fight to get what you are due a little longer.

You know it makes sense!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

okkkk ok



like my mum was haha x


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I said it before and i'll say it again, (until you fvcking accept  )

My offer still stands.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I now have DeepPurple's new address, if anyone wants it, PM me.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> I now have DeepPurple's new address, if anyone wants it, PM me.


dude. no! my address is like cheryl coles vagina.

sacred


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

deeppurple said:


> dude. no! my address is like cheryl coles vagina.
> 
> sacred


Listen if your are going to put a comparison up like that, then it is available to anyone! :lol:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Listen if your are going to put a comparison up like that, then it is available to anyone! :lol:


do NOT talk about my future wife that way!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

a huge gigantic star wars willy waving thankyou to Milky and Diggy.

Please lads dont say what youve done yet, wait til its all sorted.

but what you both have done today is the....whats the word....''pinnacle'' of compassion and kindness.

it actually made me cry.

i love you. anal me!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Your welcome mate, but l am not anall'ing anyone !


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Milky said:


> Your welcome mate, but l am not anall'ing anyone !


We all know that's not true  come on Milky, you're known as the bummer of bury, or so I'm told...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

deeppurple said:


> a huge gigantic star wars willy waving thankyou to Milky and Diggy.
> 
> Please lads dont say what youve done yet, wait til its all sorted.
> 
> ...


Genuinely my pleasure.

Stay strong, bro.

and like Milky I ain't anal'ing anyone mate!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

DiggyV said:


> and like Milky I ain't anal'ing anyone mate!


And like Milky, I don't believe a word of it! You clearly love it in the bum, sorry mate.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tasty said:


> And like Milky, I don't believe a word of it! You clearly love it in the bum, sorry mate.


Wow, that is a real bummer:lol:


----------



## Maramava (Oct 9, 2011)

This post has humbled me.

You have to keep positive and I tell you now mate, There is always light at the end of the tunnel!

Sometimes we can be too proud to except charity but I'm sure you would do the same if it was someone else.

Take the help, you're not doing yourself any favours being proud cos in all fairness mate you've got nothing to be proud of at the moment.

I've been rock bottom and I'm sure many other reading have.. On the end of the Day life's to short so take the help!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I can't believe all this 'i ain't analling anyone sh!t' Not even me???

/ser goes in huffpuff


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Do you know Ser i think they'd make an exception for you babe, I certainly would :innocent:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

i love being analled...and think it would be BAD FORM for it not to be delivered! Anyone not delivering an analling will be NEGGED into oblivion..:laugh:

Is back of beyond anywhere near me? :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Ser said:


> i love being analled...and think it would be BAD FORM for it not to be delivered! Anyone not delivering an analling will be NEGGED into oblivion..:laugh:
> 
> Is back of beyond anywhere near me? :whistling: :laugh:


Bad form indeed, according to google maps back of beyond to ayrshire is about 350 miles and about 6 and a bit hours, will be there for breakfast :laugh:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

dinnae dae that! I'm in southport for the weekend:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I can't just turn up in southport shouting "ser! I'm hard, where are you??"

I don't think the locals would appreciate it.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Ser said:


> dinnae dae that! I'm in southport for the weekend:lol: :lol:


 :lol: yeah that'd be about right for me pmsl, I'll give you a wave as i go up the M6:thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My god this thread took a bizarre twist didnt it !


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Milky said:


> My god this thread took a bizarre twist didnt it !


Id call it a hyjack myself:lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

fftopic: :ban: :001_tt2:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

spudsy said:


> Do you know Ser i think they'd make an exception for you babe, I certainly would :innocent:


i seriously already have


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

ahhh. talks of forum multi anal.

a healthy start to anyones day!


----------

